# Ghost in the Shell



## tari101190 (Jan 5, 2015)

White Actress already featured heavily in her own successful film franchise gets cast in Japanese comic adaptation

*Scarlett Johansson Signs On to Star in Ghost in the Shell*





> Following the success of “Lucy,” Scarlett Johansson looks ready to take on another action pic, this one coming from the world of Japanese anime.
> 
> *Johansson is set to star in DreamWorks’ adaptation of the popular anime pic “Ghost in the Shell.” *Deadline Hollywood had reported that the actress had the offer to star but at the time she was still undecided about taking the role. Sources now say she has agreed to star in the pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Jan 5, 2015)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 5, 2015)

Also Rupert Sanders doesn't really inspire confidence either.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 5, 2015)

Good actor.

Bad director.

Probably going be shit but will make as much as Lucy did since Scarlett's a bankable name now.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2015)

The Ghost in the Shell movie as good as it is is still a step down and the TV show is a step down from a step down. 

So now we are getting a step down of a step down of a step down, amazing.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 5, 2015)

Johansson? Really? Not that she is a bad actress or anything but I just can't imagine her as Motoko Kusanagi.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2015)

This has me torn, I generally love Scarlett she's beautiful and a fine actress but the director and sony producing has me pausing.  Especially with how they will handle the plot, I wonder which GITS they will adapt or do their own plot. Lucy was very underwhelming. It'll have a weight and see approach with this


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2015)

It works especially considering her more recent films, just this movie will probably be bad.


----------



## Cromer (Jan 5, 2015)

And Scarlett Johansson as...Jane Excalibur


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 5, 2015)

Cromer said:


> And Scarlett Johansson as...Jane Excalibur


Is Jane as common as Motoko in Japan? And I guess Excalibur is the legendary sword of the white man's myths.

Anyway, not really excited for this.


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2015)

Inb4 ScarJo is Saber in a live action Fate/Stay Night


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 5, 2015)

I would prefer even that and it would make more sense. But Natalie Dormer would be better for Saber.

Anyway, this isn't how the best direction to go in.

And surprise, surprise, Avi Arad is involved.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 5, 2015)

Legend said:


> Inb4 ScarJo is Saber in a live action Fate/Stay Night



That would have been funny, if it wasn't possibly true...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2015)

Not much hope for this.  The director isn't very talented.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 5, 2015)

Hopefully this movie won't shame the franchise


----------



## Mako (Jan 5, 2015)

GitS doesn't need a live-action.


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey guys remember when

Hacking and Intergovernmental surveillance and espionage and blacklisted programs were all things of the future.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2015)

Legend said:


> Inb4 ScarJo is Saber in a live action Fate/Stay Night


omg.  Live action Saber.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2015)

Avi Arad is producing this. Add to that the Director and his previous works. Steaming pile of poop cometh.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 5, 2015)

I understand why they went with Scarjo due to her being big name and good looking but yeah that plus everything else about the movie cast means it will be some crap.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jan 5, 2015)

Hanz Zimmer to be the music composer 

[youtube]IXLDv-fUINM[/youtube]


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 5, 2015)

>Scarlett Johansso
>Rupert Sanders
>Dreamworks

It's like they hate us.


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2015)

Ugh, this is going to be a disaster.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2015)

I hope Scarlett at least works out before she films this.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 5, 2015)

So since DreamWorks is behind the major production I'm guessing it will probably be PG-13.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 5, 2015)

It's going to be a PG action comedy CG movie from the director of Shrek!


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 5, 2015)

No

Noooo


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cromer (Jan 5, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> Is Jane as common as Motoko in Japan? And I guess Excalibur is the legendary sword of the white man's myths.
> 
> Anyway, not really excited for this.


Motoko is one of the more common, bland female names in Japan. And Excalibur is a big part of Arthurian myth.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 5, 2015)

Can we just admit that no matter how entertaining the movie is we will already hate it no matter what?


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2015)

Nah, there is a slight possibility that a miracle may occur and we end up loving this movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 5, 2015)

So guys yeahhhhh are you sure you want Hollywood producing Anime into live action? You see what they're going to throw at us.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 5, 2015)

Well - what a bunch of shit.


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So guys yeahhhhh are you sure you want Hollywood producing Anime into live action? You see what they're going to throw at us.



Of course we don't want Hollywood production live action adaptions of anime.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 5, 2015)

It's not that Hollywood could not adapt GITS, it's one of the easier anime to adapt into live action and does have fight scenes and humor to balance out the stories and themes for the common audience who has the attention span of a juvenille gnat. 

But they cast an american actress for a role that should have been japanese, I don't want to hear BS like they can't find an asian actress for this role when they can. Plus they chose one of the worst actresses for this role and the overall crew of this movie does'nt seem promising outside of Spielberg whose hit or miss. I can hope that being a fan he atleast keeps the core themes of the franchise but most likely Hollywood says to him "Nope, more explosions and slapstick humor".


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2015)

we all know Akira is coming next, starring Shia Labeouf


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2015)

I wanted that Kristen Stewart Akira movie to get made.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 5, 2015)

Keanu Reeves Cowboy Bebop is where it's at.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 5, 2015)

None of these anime based movies have been very good.  But I am willing to give them a chance.  At least they would bring something new.  Crap like more Fantastic Four certainly doesn't interest me at all.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 5, 2015)

ScarJo is a good actress.


----------



## dream (Jan 5, 2015)

ScarJo isn't a bad actress...she just doesn't make a good action actress in my opinion.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 5, 2015)

Let's see how this goes could be good or most like another dragon ball evolution but who knows this is a good story if they do something similar to the original movie


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 6, 2015)

lol why exactly does this have to a have an asian actress, this movie probably won't even be set in japan and it's not like EOT had asian actors either. nothing about the movie has been released and some of you are already wetting the bed. jesus christ.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I wanted that Kristen Stewart Akira movie to get made.



lol I remember that rumour. I want to see this being made just for the reactions.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> lol why exactly does this have to a have an asian actress, this movie probably won't even be set in japan and it's not like EOT had asian actors either. nothing about the movie has been released and some of you are already wetting the bed. jesus christ.



You are right, this movie doesn't need an Asian actress.  My complaint with ScarJo, and like that of others, is that she isn't really a solid action actress or at least not a convincing one.  Yes, she had an action movie that made a ton of money but it certainly wasn't because of her acting skills.  I would have preferred someone like Emily Blunt over ScarJo.  It doesn't help that the director behind this is someone not known for good films.  Getting our hopes up at this stage would be foolish.  Could we be pleasantly surprised by getting a good film?  Absolutely.  It's just doubtful.


----------



## Legend (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't recall anyone saying she's a bad actress or we need a Asian actress, I just don't have faith in the project and don't think ScarJo is the right fit.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 6, 2015)

I agree that scarjo is a meh actress but she's the most proven in these kinds of roles recently and her dull and wooden acting could be good in this. dreamworks offered her 10 million to star in this, they wouldn't do that if they weren't serious about this project. this movie was first announced back in 2008, it's 2015 now, they've only now signed a actress. I'm way past whining about cast. I'm just happy one of the dozen anime movies in production hell might actually make it to the cinemas.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 6, 2015)

Animation >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Live Action

Not sure why you would want to see this as live action.

I would rather see a $200-$300 million animated adaptation of GitS than a $200-$300 million live action adaptation.

Far more expressive. Can seamlessly handle all the futuristic elements. Action would be better.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2015)

^ this           .


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 6, 2015)

My primary apprehension with this is that I have no confindence that the people taking on the project will remain faithful to the core of what contemporary versions of Ghost in the Shell is about which is essentially politcal and espionage thriller with commentary on the effect of technology on society, the line between what is real and artificial. Give some of Scarlett Johansen's recent work, they are possibly trying to shoehorn her into that latter aspect of GitS which I mentioned, but I feel the rest is going to be completely lost because the core material and storytelling style is simply too advanced for the audience I predict they will inevitably target this movie for, making it the latest example in a string of adaptations where western movie makers have literally and figuratively missed the plot.


----------



## Van Konzen (Jan 6, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> lol why exactly does this have to a have an asian actress, this movie probably won't even be set in japan and it's not like EOT had asian actors either. nothing about the movie has been released and some of you are already wetting the bed. jesus christ.



coz the protagonist is named Motoko Kusanagi... ck


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2015)

Van Konzen said:


> coz the protagonist is named Motoko Kusanagi... ck



Pretty sure that the name will be changed in this adaption.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jan 6, 2015)

That actress from the Hannah film would have been better, but ScarJo isn't bad I suppose but I really liked the actress in Hannah. Woulda been a perfect fit.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2015)

Dream said:


> Pretty sure that the name will be changed in this adaption.


Ghost in the Shell will be a failure right away if the character has a shitty generic American name like Amanda.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Ghost in the Shell will be a failure right away if the character has a shitty generic American name like Amanda.



Best to expect the worst.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

I agree should be animated.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 6, 2015)

I literally JUST watched the original film.

The neo noir futuristic Japanese aesthetic is a part of it's charm.

It's specifically about international (American?) cyber hackers causing trouble in Japan.

It's far too existential and cerebral for a mainstream american blockbuster.

Too much nudity for a mainstream american blockbuster.

Will look over the manga tomorrow to compare.

Shouldn't be white washed.

Shouldn't be american.

Shouldn't be live-action.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 6, 2015)

Voice actors are way better actors than live action actors anyway


----------



## Van Konzen (Jan 6, 2015)

Dream said:


> Pretty sure that the name will be changed in this adaption.



Massive whitewashing expected = autofail..
they should just rename the movie title to The Female RoboCop..
and this would be again some US military wanking movie.. 
hollywood at best.. smfh


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah I heard about it.

I think its gonna be terrible. 

Johansson is a good acress, but I think Major Kusanagi needs a fresh face. 

I am not sure about the Director. I'd say Michael Mann or Ridley Scott(in their primes ofcourse) would direct the shit out of this. 

Alex Proyas comes to my mind. Haven't seen his recent work though(if he had done any)


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 6, 2015)

They already have Blade Runner and want to do a sequel. Why not have a female lead for that?

Why do they need Ghost in the Shell?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jan 6, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> They already have Blade Runner and want to do a sequel. Why not have a female lead for that?
> 
> Why do they need Ghost in the Shell?



Because they have adapted all of American Comics and only the Japanese ones are left :ignoramus

But seriously, I think this was inevitable. GITS is a cult classic with insanely good source material.
I always wanted this to be adapted to a movie, but not with Johansson and a no name director(not saying the guy can't do anything good, but it is basically unknown territory). 

Its too early to lay a judgement, if it is any consolation, Edge of Tomorrow turned out to be pretty decent.

This could work, or not.
But my main concern isn't whether it works or not. It needs to be frigging amazing, otherwise it won't cut it.
Like this is one of those situations where it is all or nothing. They either make it perfectly, or fail miserably. There is no in between.


----------



## Van Konzen (Jan 6, 2015)

tari101190 said:


> They already have Blade Runner and want to do a sequel. Why not have a female lead for that?
> 
> Why do they need Ghost in the Shell?



they are milking ScaJo and the concept of GITS..
ScaJo exposing her million dollar tits is the main draw here, to put it bluntly.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:
			
		

> Because they have adapted all of American Comics and only the Japanese ones are left



Still waiting for my Sandman, Lucifer, and Miracleman adaptions.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 6, 2015)

Van Konzen said:


> coz the protagonist is named Motoko Kusanagi... ck


I doubt she'll be called that in this adaptation.


Rukia said:


> Ghost in the Shell will be a failure right away if the character has a shitty generic American name like Amanda.


.........this stupidity is hurting my brain this movie will be a failure because she as an american name?...... jesus I have no words.

and lol at a 200, 300 million dollar animated movie of gits who the fuck would watch that? remember these people are in the bussiness of making money not throwing it away.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2015)

> who the fuck would watch that?



Plenty of GiTS fans.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 6, 2015)

Dream said:


> Plenty of GiTS fans.



This.

Though a much, much smaller budget would suffice.

It's not like Ghost in the Shell is a big, mainstream thing (outside of anime fans). It already has a hardcore fanbase that would shell out money for it. 

Hollywood doesn't have a great track record with anime adaptions. If this movie goes the route Dragonball Evolution did (whitewash the cast, "fuck the source material, we're making Goku a high school student so he's relatable"), it will both fail to reach a wider audience as well as not appeal to the already existing fans. That's a no-win situation for the people trying to make money off this.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 6, 2015)

Dream said:


> Still waiting for my Sandman, Lucifer, and Miracleman adaptions.



Isn't fox adapting lucifer already and sandman is on the works as well.


----------



## Legend (Jan 7, 2015)

Both of those are correct.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 8, 2015)

Dream said:


> Plenty of GiTS fans.



and that's the problem, they aren't making this movie for gits fans, because that won't make them any money. dreamworks just signed the most bankable action actress for this adaptation, this manga movie now actually has the potential to do big numbers.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 8, 2015)

I think sticking to the source material is as much of a problem as anything else. A lot of source material in anime and stylized storytelling doesn't work in live action, unless you have an amazing filmmaking team that can handle the transition with a workable sensibility. I think a lot of problems like dragonball happen because filmmakers are actually sticking with the source material, and it's not as flattering as it should be. If you did bleach and naruto true to the source material, it would have more of a chance of being bad than not. A good comic is not necessarily a good movie, and a good comic design is not necessarily a good movie design. A particularly talented filmmaking team is more important than one that loves the source material. Green Lantern was so true to the source material that it was written by an acclaimed helmer of that very source material, and it's a good chance Christopher Nolan had never even read a batman book before he started his run. Ang Lee could pull off a terrible hulk movie that had nothing to do with the source material, and it was still better than the other hulk movie just because Ang Lee is a really talented filmmaker. I'd much rather have a filmmaking talent on an anime adaption than an anime fan.

For every once in a lifetime story of a Peter Jackson who adores Lord of the Rings and brings that acclaimed, faithful vision to life, there are dozens and dozens of fans who fumble the transition from source material to silver screen. It happens more than it doesn't.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree with reiatsuflow on this, remember john carter? directed by hardcore fan of source material, tailored for fanboys, movie was a giant flop.


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 8, 2015)

No John Carter was bad was because it was executed poorly and wasn't a very well directed film. Bland and boring. It had nothing to do with how well they stick to the source material.


----------



## Legend (Jan 8, 2015)

John Carter was a great movie, it was just marketed horribly, and it should have been John Carter of Mars, not Just John Carter. It's the same problem Edge of Tomorrow had. It was marketed horribly.


----------



## Van Konzen (Jan 8, 2015)

Legend said:


> John Carter was a great movie, it was just marketed horribly, and it should have been John Carter of Mars, not Just John Carter. It's the same problem Edge of Tomorrow had. It was marketed horribly.



I thought it was a good movie.
Though I could agree with the marketing thing.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jan 8, 2015)

more white-washed trash


----------



## Legend (Jan 8, 2015)

Disney shat the bed with John Carter Marketing


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 8, 2015)

> I'm looking forward to seeing how they approach this franchise and I'm hoping they make a kickass movie that's *true the spirit of gits. *



^This is typically where adaptations fail. Given this I wish that if they wanted to do something like GitS, then do it like the Watchoski's did with the Matrix. If there are parts of GitS that these people like then take them and forge your own way. I don't see the need to shit on a franchise's name just because you want to take something your own way. Film makers should just borrow the parts they want and make their own continuity.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 8, 2015)

Super Mike said:


> more white-washed trash



But Major does look white.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2015)

Alot of the characters look white ish


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 8, 2015)

Jerusalem said:


> But Major does look white.



That's probably just the anime style coloring(e.g Goku and Vegeta from Dragonball, Ichigo Kurosaki from Bleach etc) plus fairskin asians do exist.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 8, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> ^This is typically where adaptations fail. Given this I wish that if they wanted to do something like GitS, then do it like the Watchoski's did with the Matrix. If there are parts of GitS that these people like then take them and forge your own way. I don't see the need to shit on a franchise's name just because you want to take something your own way. Film makers should just borrow the parts they want and make their own continuity.



GitS is too cerebral, especially the first movie and manga.

Not even as a plus in its favor, necessarily, but that a massive portion its charm are themes that don't translate well into 'beeg American teetees' action movies; and that's ignoring the more glaring, typical Hollywood subjugation of source material.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 8, 2015)

will be watching this to see Scarlett Johannsen in tight pants


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 8, 2015)

Tranquil Fury said:


> That's probably just the anime style coloring(e.g Goku and Vegeta from Dragonball, Ichigo Kurosaki from Bleach etc) plus fairskin asians do exist.



...........................Goku and vegeta aren't even asian, they're not even human.


----------



## Karasu (Jan 9, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> ...........................Goku and vegeta aren't even asian, they're not even human.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 9, 2015)

> GitS is too cerebral, especially the first movie and manga.
> 
> Not even as a plus in its favor, necessarily, but that a massive portion its charm are themes that don't translate well into 'beeg American teetees' action movies; and that's ignoring the more glaring, typical Hollywood subjugation of source material.



Indeed. The majority of the action in GitS is mental and in the shit people say. You have the fantastic weapons and cybernetics but that stuff is really just back drop to the political/espionage aspects that are playing out. It's funny when I thought about it, but one of the spaces in GitS with the most intense action is hacking, but hacking in GitS, for all its exposition with graphical environments, is still grounded in things that you expect to happen when you talk about hacking, from hijacking io devices to fractal viruses, and the show talks about these things in that way. The stakes in GitS when it comes to hacking are also a lot higher. The world successfully conveys to the viewer that the real commodity in the world is information, and people/governments/corporations will kill for it.

Compare that to live action film that has attempted to bring hacking into the action sphere, and you get either Hackers; where hacking is some strange visual adventure game, or you get Matrix, where hacking becomes kung fu and gun battles.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2015)

The World said:


> Alot of the characters look white ish


i've always felt that way.  Let me give you another example.  Cloud and Sephiroth.  I certainly didn't think they looked all that Asian when I played Final Fantasy 7.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2015)

Cloud has blond hair with blue/green eyes

I don't think he was meant to be asian u knob

that's like expecting Barrett to be asian too


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 9, 2015)

Well, in the GitS setting if we were just looking at core casting, I'd only really expect Togusa and Aramaki to be asian, specifically Japanese. We know Batou is American, so he would certainly be a large, well built, slight older caucasian. The Major though is interesting since I think the first movie, the implication I think is that her appearance doesn't really tend to any nationality. Like if you had a computer designing a human face where it simply picks the median of every possible facial proportion, that's kind of what I picture the Major to look like in real life, but I can't think of a female actor that has a kind of 'global' look that seems like she could be from anywhere.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 9, 2015)

I hope the plot of this movie isn't the generic, robots turn evil, threat to mindkind or save good robot from evil people etc.

check out ex machina and chappie trailer to see what this movie could be like or _shouldn't be like_. 
[YOUTUBE]XYGzRB4Pnq8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]lyy7y0QOK-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Karasu (Jan 9, 2015)

Some things simply don't translate well into other mediums, whether that be book to screenplay, or anime to live action. IMO this is iffy to begin with; and they're certainly not throwing the best talent at it. Just leave it alone.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jan 10, 2015)

This is gonna be shit, no doubt about that. The question we should be asking is by what degree will it be shit. Not got hope considering the folks involved. They could have at least tried to get competent filmmakers. 

ck


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 10, 2015)

eh scarjo is the biggest action actress in cinema right now, other A list actors will sign on for sure, plus steven spielberg is supervising this project. this won't be some cheap ass 40 million budgeted lazy attempt.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2015)

whitewashing apologists pls go


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

Really good post Stunna.  Nice to see that I'm not the only one concerned with some of the blatant whitewashing that has taken place lately.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 10, 2015)

washed-up trolls pls go


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2015)

I do seem to remember that Exodus: Gods and Kings received your patronage though...


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 10, 2015)

Given how some pretty big names are attached to this project, I am assuming it is going to do well financially.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jan 11, 2015)

I hope the cast is at least diverse to make up for the changing of The Major's race. No amount of "lol anime character look white anyway is gonna cover it" cuz most times them being japanese should just be assumed unless otherwise stated. Folks projection is hilarious.

Also why would anyone watch Exodus knowing full well its obviously not even attempting any authenticity in it's more "realistic" approach. I boycotted and just watch Prince of Egypt again cause at least they aren't pretending its anything more than it is.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 11, 2015)

this movie could be manga adaptations first big hit at the internation box office. hopefully with a few hits on it's side anime/manga movies could really take off like cbms.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 15, 2015)

Dreamworks/disney's ghost in the shell is now scheduled to be released on april 14 2017. 



if you didn't believe before believe it now, this is happening.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 16, 2015)

lol so apparently there's a petition to remove scarjo from starring in this movie and replace her with an asian actress looool shit as nearly 15000 signs too..


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 16, 2015)

Yeah, like that is ever going to happen. Whether some people like it or not, this movie is going to attract most of its viewers because of her. They are not removing her.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 16, 2015)

truth be told the reason this movie isn't still in production hell and already has a release date is because scarjo signed on. this movie is over 2 years away. that's enough time for dreamworks to get this right.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 16, 2015)

> ol so apparently there's a petition to remove scarjo from starring in this movie and replace her with an asian actress looool shit as nearly 15000 signs too..


People should be more worried about that director they signed on...



> truth be told the reason this movie isn't still in production hell and already has a release date is because scarjo signed on. this movie is over 2 years away. that's enough time for dreamworks to get this right.


I actually think that if you polled Ghost in the Shell fans, the vast majority would be more than happy with this film never being made. No one has any faith in the west's ability to translate the storytelling or the tone of the series. One might say that they have to start somewhere, but I mean really, there are far simpler things that they could cut their teeth on without riling up a shitstorm. I think the underlying concern here is that 'hollywood' has zero respect for the source material.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 16, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> lol so apparently there's a petition to remove scarjo from starring in this movie and replace her with an asian actress looool shit as nearly 15000 signs too..



lol really? Scarjo is hot as hell and a great actress. If this movie is a hit, it will be because of her not some random Asian actress.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 16, 2015)

I can't believe this shit has nearly 17,000 signs, some of these have to be dupes.
Never knew so many randoms cared about gits.



blacklusterseph004 said:


> People should be more worried about that director they signed on...
> 
> 
> I actually think that if you polled Ghost in the Shell fans, the vast majority would be more than happy with this film never being made. No one has any faith in the west's ability to translate the storytelling or the tone of the series. One might say that they have to start somewhere, but I mean really, there are far simpler things that they could cut their teeth on without riling up a shitstorm. I think the underlying concern here is that 'hollywood' has zero respect for the source material.



yeah director fucked up big time with his debut movie but everyone deserves a second chance. this time around he won't be sleeping with the lead actress and he can always be replaced. 

well it doesn't matter what the majority of gits fans think or asian american activists, this movie is happening and honestly there shouldn't be any kind of shitstorm over a movie years away with only a director, screenwriter, one actress attached so far. hating on a movie simply because it's being made is ridiculous.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 16, 2015)

> yeah director fucked up big time with his debut movie but everyone deserves a second chance. this time around he won't be sleeping with the lead actress and he can always be replaced.


Sure, he can get a second chance, but I don't see how he gets to fail upwards by getting a second chance on an iconic franchise with potentially the biggest female action star out right now. The fact that ScarJo is cast means that the studio aren't backing the movie as an experimental project either, so I don't see how giving him a revered franchise to fuck up is somehow a viable testing ground. In fact it makes fuck all sense.



> well it doesn't matter what the majority of gits fans think or asian american activists, this movie is happening and honestly there shouldn't be any kind of shitstorm over a movie years away with only a director, screenwriter, one actress attached so far. hating on a movie simply because it's being made is ridiculous.


Your comment makes no sense. Sure it doesn't matter what fans think with regards to whether the film gets made or not, but they are going to be the principle commentators of the potential film at this stage because, guess what, they are the ones that are actually familiar with the source material, which is what does exist right now. Your last statement is also disingenuous, since fans are not primarily upset simply by the fact that the show is being made, but by the fact that right out of the gate, the studio has made two *extremely* dubious decisions, the first being casting a caucasian actor for what is a story that orginates and is primarily set in Japan, and the second being selecting a director, with an incredibly short and shitty resume. If you honestly think fans would not be in the least perturbed by that then you are out of your fucking mind.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jan 16, 2015)

I wish all those moralfags that signed that petition actually bought some GITS content so we'd be getting more than the shitty Arise movies from I.G.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 17, 2015)

You know, I've always wondered.

If _Ghost in the Shell_ is just a ripoff of _Battle Angel Alita_ similar to the way it might be said the _Spawn_ comics are kind of, sort of, a ripoff of _Ghost Rider_.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 17, 2015)

......................................... ghost in the shell 1989, battle angel alita 1990.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2015)

SakugaDaichi said:


> I wish all those moralfags that signed that petition actually bought some GITS content so we'd be getting more *than the shitty Arise movies from I.G.*



FOH with that 

Arise OVA was good


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Jan 17, 2015)

The World said:


> FOH with that
> 
> Arise OVA was good



Everything written by Tow Ubukata is now forever shit thanks to Psycho Pass 2. Also i wasn't a fan. After the first one they were meh.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 18, 2015)

lol Arise is meh at best. I had high expectation from it but it didn't deliver. hopefully animated 2015 does deliver.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2015)

smh you rubes deserve this movie


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 18, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> ......................................... ghost in the shell 1989, battle angel alita 1990.



I had it backwards, then.

I always thought BAA was older than GITS for some reason.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 18, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Sure, he can get a second chance, but I don't see how he gets to fail upwards by getting a second chance on an iconic franchise with potentially the biggest female action star out right now. The fact that ScarJo is cast means that the studio aren't backing the movie as an experimental project either, so I don't see how giving him a revered franchise to fuck up is somehow a viable testing ground. In fact it makes fuck all sense.
> 
> 
> Your comment makes no sense. Sure it doesn't matter what fans think with regards to whether the film gets made or not, but they are going to be the principle commentators of the potential film at this stage because, guess what, they are the ones that are actually familiar with the source material, which is what does exist right now. Your last statement is also disingenuous, since fans are not primarily upset simply by the fact that the show is being made, but by the fact that right out of the gate, the studio has made two *extremely* dubious decisions, the first being casting a caucasian actor for what is a story that orginates and is primarily set in Japan, and the second being selecting a director, with an incredibly short and shitty resume. If you honestly think fans would not be in the least perturbed by that then you are out of your fucking mind.


well I can't explain rupert sanders failing upwards but clearly some in hollywood have faith in him seeing as he's been linked to a bunch of movies besides gits and I've heard he has a talent for visuals. alot of people enjoyed this PS4 ad he directed[YOUTUBE]QOdW1OuZ1U0[/YOUTUBE] 
there's is nothing dubious about a caucasian being cast for an american adaptation. it's rather normal and expected. why anyone would even expect an asian actress to star in this is beyond me, there are only a rare small hand full of actresses that can carry an action movie themselves and scarjo is one of them. it's a reasonable casting in my opinion.


The World said:


> FOH with that
> 
> Arise OVA was good


what did you like about it? I've seen three episode was and honestly it was underwhelming. the animation and artstyle were great though, maybe I'll enjoy the it better dubbed.



scarjo as the major, art by jose barrero


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 18, 2015)

In other news:


> *Ghost in the Shell Singer Origa Passes Away*
> 
> 
> 
> ...











[YOUTUBE]EIVgSuuUTwQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Jan 18, 2015)

This is really just for live action movie news. I'm sure there's a thread in the anime section for that.


----------



## Narutossss (Jan 18, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> In other news:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Noooooooooooooooooooooooooo, I loved her music R.I.P my respects to her family.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 19, 2015)

That's too bad. I really liked "Rise" from her.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jan 19, 2015)

Didn't she feature in most of the SAC OST? All those songs were G.O.A.T. Cyberbird, Where Does this Ocean Go, all of them.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 1, 2015)

this look would work great


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 1, 2015)

Scar Jo will be terrible. She isn't athletic enough.
and she looks like a russian prostitute in that picture.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah...it's so rare to see an actor undergo physical training for roles.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 1, 2015)

As long as they have ScarJo's stunt double Heidi Moneymaker from the Marvel movies i think she'll be fine. Otherwise i'm still salty she isn't being played by an asian actress.

The most we can hope for is that whoever the writer is can at least tell a good Ghost in the Shell story which i highly doubt given the dudes track record.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah I'm worried about the writer as well but there's two years to revise the script, bring in help or hire a better writer. I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Yeah...it's so rare to see an actor undergo physical training for roles.



I don't think Scar Jo can go through a drastic change through fitness  training. Even if she does, she proportionally doesn't look atheltic (big head small body).

Dunno, as an actor, she may pull it off(still sceptic about it), but physically I just don't see Major Kusanagi in her.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

Maybe it's the lack of Asian features.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Maybe it's the lack of Asian features.



have you ever seen cloud atlas?


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

I   have   not.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Go do that and see the Asian makeup.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)

I don't know what you're talking about, but I'm *really* hoping you're not saying that they should use make-up to make her _look_ Asian.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 2, 2015)

Well scarjo is a good actress


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Narutossss (Feb 2, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I don't think Scar Jo can go through a drastic change through fitness  training. Even if she does, she proportionally doesn't look atheltic (big head small body).
> 
> Dunno, as an actor, she may pull it off(still sceptic about it), but physically I just don't see Major Kusanagi in her.



bruh the major is a midget just like scarjo. and she kinda looks like scarjo too.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 3, 2015)

Is it wrong if I have no problem with the casting? Hope it's a good movie and not another The Last Airbender.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 3, 2015)

That's not the major bruh. At least look up a stand alone complex picture bruh.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 3, 2015)

TTGL said:


> Is it wrong if I have no problem with the casting? Hope it's a good movie and not another The Last Airbender.



It's perfectly fine.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2015)

**


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 4, 2015)

Am I the only one who actually liked the _Gantz_ and _Death Note_ live action movies?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 6, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> bruh the major is a midget just like scarjo. and she kinda looks like scarjo too.



That shit looks like fanart. Never seen that before.

But Major doesn't look like that in the original manga or the film.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 6, 2015)

her body is artifical so body type means nothing to her, she can look like anything.


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 6, 2015)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> That shit looks like fanart. Never seen that before.
> 
> But Major doesn't look like that in the original manga or the film.



Bro, that's official art from the new rebooted anime.

Also, I'm diametrically opposed to most things about this movie, but the Major doesn't remotely similar in the movie as she does in the original manga, either.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 7, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Bro, that's official art from the new rebooted anime.


Wow, it looks terrible. 

Reboots mostly do, so its no surprise.



> Also, I'm diametrically opposed to most things about this movie, but the Major doesn't remotely similar in the movie as she does in the original manga, either.



They aren't identical, but they are pretty similar in terms of overall body type/posture/hair/style etc. 

Manga Major is undoubtedly is the best though, anime one looks a bit creepy(1995).

Eitherway, ScarJo is nothing like both.

edit : The new reboot one looks like Lisbeth Salander(girl with the dragon tatoo). I hate it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok I've found some nominees for Major Kusanagi :  

Alexis Knapp

Astrid Berg?s-Frisbey

Haley Webb

All of which would be fuckloads better than Scar Jo.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 7, 2015)

Nice whitewashing there mate ...



Also the top 2 would be awful. The last one decent.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 7, 2015)

I am not against white washing for manga adaptations, considering most characters don't look exactly asian.


But at least go for more exotic looking people for the roles.

Actually Astrid would be pretty decent, she has slanted eyes and looks pretty exotic, but yeah, last one would be probably the best.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 7, 2015)

dreamworks was eying maggie robbie for The major but the deal fell through and she went to DC instead to play harley quinn in Suicide squad. Dreamworks probably didn't want the project to fall back into development hell again so they offered scarjo 10 million for the role.

from a bussiness point of view it's the perfect casting seeing as she played a similar role in lucy. that movie grossed over 450 million with a 40 million budget which is a huge win. Scarjo has proved she can already play the major type character and be appealing the international box office.

the fact that this movie got a release date only a week after she signed on proves how much they trust her star power. This means they'll most likely get the budget they'll need to make a convincing Ghost in the shell world, which is about 175 million. 

Is she the best choice for the role? no, honestly I don't even rate her highly as an action actress but fuck it, this movies been in dev hell for 7 fucking years now, it's a miracle it's even getting made at this point. Just let it go.

btw two more manga live action adaptations have been announced to be in development since this movie got greenlit. astroboy(animal logic) robotech(warner bros, in dev hell since like 2000)

This movie could indirectly help bring other manga adaptations out off dev hell like akira, cowboy bebop etc. 

So scarjo is a necessary evil.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 8, 2015)

I'd rather prefer they put projects like this to sleep than see em get ruined.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 8, 2015)

we don't know what direction they're taken this adaptation yet so it's premature to call it ruined.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 8, 2015)

It's all but a given with this director and writer mate. Dunno why you're fighting it yo.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 8, 2015)

I'll reserve my judgement when production starts and we get a full cast and crew list. Just because the directors first movie flopped doesn't mean he can't make a good movie. and in the past 7 years directors and screenwriters have come and gone on this project. they could bring in better staff if needed, it happens all the time.

At least wait for a trailer.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok, i'll try and keep the hate at bay for now.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 8, 2015)

lol, I won't. No one of consequence was even clamouring for an adaptation in the first place...


----------



## Yoona (Feb 9, 2015)

I can't see Scarlett in that role but I don't want to say anything bad until I've actually seen it. Hopefully it won't be too bad


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 9, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> lol, I won't. No one of consequence was even clamouring for an adaptation in the first place...


eh, except Steven Spielburg, Production I.G


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 9, 2015)

>Steven Spielburg
>someone of consequence

I think it is 2015...


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 10, 2015)

his name still carries enough influence.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 10, 2015)

The fact that his name carries influence has more to do with a self-sustaining lie that hollywood tells itself, rather than anything he intrinsically brings to a project. Frankly his name being attached to anything these days doesn't really mean anything, since it's clearly not a guarantee of quality.

I'd have been much more positive if Production IG had secured the IP, since despite the misstep with Arise, they have a proven track record that they actually know how to deal with GiTS. That and the fact that it is an anime studio means that they ultimately would stay true to the setting and the medium, rather than trying to shoehorn it into a 'appeal-to-the-lowest-common-denominator' box.


----------



## The World (Feb 11, 2015)

>Arise being a misstep


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 11, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> The fact that his name carries influence has more to do with a self-sustaining lie that hollywood tells itself, rather than anything he intrinsically brings to a project. Frankly his name being attached to anything these days doesn't really mean anything, since it's clearly not a guarantee of quality.
> 
> I'd have been much more positive if Production IG had secured the IP, since despite the misstep with Arise, they have a proven track record that they actually know how to deal with GiTS. That and the fact that it is an anime studio means that they ultimately would stay true to the setting and the medium, rather than trying to shoehorn it into a 'appeal-to-the-lowest-common-denominator' box.



Well he's name still carries money and financing. 
LOL Production I.G were the ones who originally pitched a live action movie to hollywood, then I.G sold the live action rights to the highest bidder, spielburg back in 2008.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Feb 11, 2015)

> LOL Production I.G were the ones who originally pitched a live action movie to hollywood, then I.G sold the live action rights to the highest bidder, spielburg back in 2008.


The point still stands, they actually know what to do with GiTS. I have no idea what Spielburg knows what to do.


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 11, 2015)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> The point still stands, they actually know what to do with GiTS. I have no idea what Spielburg knows what to do.



eh not when it comes to live action adaptations. I.G are an animation company. I'm not exactly sure what you're even expecting them to do with live action?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 22, 2015)

scarjo says filming starts january/february


> ?It?s happening. It will be shooting the beginning of next year, so I think we start production January or February and it?s me and Rupert [Sanders]; and that?s all I know.?





So much for that petition getting her replaced with an asian actress lol


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 22, 2015)

"lol, Fuck the colourds, whitey sells more lol. fuck off you cunts."

- Hollywood


----------



## The World (Apr 22, 2015)

so much for it not happening at all

oh well


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

fuck this movie


----------



## Lance (Apr 22, 2015)

I am crying so much. Its unreal. Never knew a human body contained so much tear.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 22, 2015)

No thanks. I have no interest in seeing how Hollywood butchers the source material.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 22, 2015)

**


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 22, 2015)

I would prefer an Asian actress but being fair this could be done outside Japan too. The problem is that Hollywood would rather whitewash and/or go with big names as a shortcut(they could have found some big name Asian actress even if she'd not be ScarJo level big). I would be more accepting if it was someone besides that terrible actress ScarJo and if they respected the themes of the series but considering how Hollywood and entertainment industry are built on lowest common denominator who have goldfish intellect, we'll get a non intelligent sexed up(Kusanagi is attractive being fair with a sexy side to her as well but she's more than that) dumb action movie.

I second Spielberg being overrated. What was the last good thing he even did?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

Spielberg isn't overrated, he's just past his prime

also, Lincoln (2012) was good


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 22, 2015)

Spielberg turned into sloppy, sentimental old geezer is all. His prime is still top tier.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 22, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Spielberg isn't overrated, he's just past his prime
> 
> *also, Lincoln (2012) was good*



Thank you!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2015)

Is Scarlett actually going to work out in preparation for the role?  Probably not.  She doesn't give a damn about being in shame to play Widow; they won't be different.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2015)

Scarlett has been a whale since Ryan Reynolds dumped her.

#truth


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2015)

Scarlet has been looking sexy af lately with these short haircuts


----------



## Rukia (Apr 22, 2015)

Nope.  Black Widow looked best in Iron Man 2.  She needs to return to that hairstyle.


----------



## Legend (Apr 23, 2015)

Im still unsure about this, but ill give it a fair shot.


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2015)

I meant take it in general

cuz ur you


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## Succubus (Apr 23, 2015)

>Rubert Sanders
>Scarlet Johansson


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 23, 2015)

I googled this guy, it seems he did Van Hellsing and Snow White and the Huntsman. Oh dear god.


----------



## The World (Apr 23, 2015)

Succubus said:


> >Rubert Sanders
> >Scarlet Johansson


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 30, 2015)

disney has moved the movie from april 14 2017 up to march 31 because universal announced fast and furious 8 for april 14. the fact that disney was quick to move this away from FF8 shows dreamworks are serious about making this a sucess.




Succubus said:


> >Rubert Sanders
> >Scarlet Johansson



as long as it's a decent enough launch of the franchise I'll be content. sanders work is pretty and scarjo will put butts in seats. they can bring the "A" team for the second one.

at the end of the day manga/anime movies needs profitable win before hollywood starts taking the genre seriously.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 30, 2015)

Can't believe this is actually happening like this. Beyond disappointed but i'll try not to hate too much.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2015)

no; let the hate flow through you


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 30, 2015)

and into your dick


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 30, 2015)

Scarlett has not been "a whale" Rukia.

__________________



What if Lucy Liu was cast to play the role? or Jamie Chung?


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 30, 2015)

gibbs fallen for rukia's troll and lol lucy liu is old news.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucy Liu would have been great. Though she ain't Japanese she would have been infinitely more believable than ScarJo who we only like because her stunt double Heidi Moneymaker is so good. Oh god ...


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hopefully this will get into development hell and cancelled.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucy Liu is in Elementary right now.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 30, 2015)

> that ship has long sailed, this movie has clocked 8 years in dev hell and with less than a year til filming chances of it going back to dev hell with scarjo involved in slim.


It didn't sail anywhere, there are movies that get cancelled middle through filming. Who stars is irrelevant, in fact it's often actor vehicles.
As long as there are enough problems with production it can get shafted like nothing.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2015)

no shame in that game


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2015)

that's your problem


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Lucy Liu is in Elementary right now.



and also 46 years old, albeit a very young looking 46

not a great bet for execs hungry for a franchise


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 30, 2015)

well I'll be damned someone actually talking sense in this thread for a change.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2015)

I think Lucy Liu has looked a lot better in recent years than she did when she was younger


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> and also 46 years old, albeit a very young looking 46
> 
> not a great bet for execs hungry for a franchise


I never entertained the idea of her playing Kusanagi, I just pointed out that she's still a relevant actress.



Parallax said:


> I think Lucy Liu has looked a lot better in recent years than she did when she was younger


also, this


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

i agree with that


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 30, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> and also 46 years old, albeit a very young looking 46
> 
> not a great bet for execs hungry for a franchise


She's asian, so she looks twice as young.
Though I wouldn't cast her regardless of age.



> lol nope, this movie is happening.


Are you a retard or something, kid? 
By your set I guess you are.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 30, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Are you a retard or something, kid?
> By your set I guess you are.



so it's safe to say you have nothing to say then? seeing as you're resorting to flaming and attacking sets. sad and pathetic but I'll take the bait.

first of all this movie as a A list actress attached to it with a 10 million dollar contract, a production date which is close and schedued release date. Not even the most naive fool would even entertain the thought of this production going back to development hell seeing as the release date as just been moved forward. hoping for something to go wrong at this point isn't just idealistic, it's sad and kinda spiteful. what do expect scarjo to break her leg or something?

My advise is you take a chill pill it's just a movie and it's happening dispite how many tantrums you throw. deal with it. 
also this "kid" is 22.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm looking forward to the day when minority women can actually get roles like this instead of it defaulting to white women cuz "bigger name to put butts in seats" ...

Can't come soon enough.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm all for more minority roles in hollywood, but until they become a big draw at the box office it won't happen. as for the argument that hollywood "don't give them a chance" you have to remember alot of the A list white actors started small as well and worked their way up, you can't really expect studios to throw a no name asian actress or one that isn't a draw at a potential blockbuster franchise. 100s of millions of dollars are at stake, would you gamble that kind of money?

Also has anyone seen Dreamworks state as of late? they recently laid off about a quarter of their employees, that studio is in dire shape at the moment and home is the studios only win in a long time. Dreamworks playing it safe is to be expected.

I don't get why Gits is being singled out, nobody called out last years edge of tomorrow, alot of people are fine with yelllow-washed attack on titan movie. etc it's pretty hypocritical if you ask me.

Also minorities just had a major win in furious 7, that movie has 4 black guys, one hispanic chick and only one white guy who died. 

I'm black but I'm not obsessed about minority roles, I just want to watch a good movie. social justice warriors are everywhere now, can't enjoy nothing these days.


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 30, 2015)

lol There are people out there who are dumb enough to defend this?


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I'm all for more minority roles in hollywood, but until they become a big draw at the box office it won't happen. as for the argument that hollywood "don't give them a chance" you have to remember alot of the A list white actors started small as well and worked their way up, you can't really expect studios to throw a no name asian actress or one that isn't a draw at a potential blockbuster franchise. 100s of millions of dollars are at stake, would you gamble that kind of money?
> 
> Also has anyone seen Dreamworks state as of late? they recently laid off about a quarter of their employees, that studio is in dire shape at the moment and home is the studios only win in a long time. Dreamworks playing it safe is to be expected.
> 
> ...



I'ma avoid the rest of this post, but do you really not see the cultural and artist differences between something like All You Need is Kill and Ghost in the Shell?  Edge of Tomorrow was a pretty 'eh' movie, but the source material was in no way, shape or form remotely as influential or revered as Ghost in the Shell.

Neither is Attack on Mikasa's Abs, either.

Is this the real life?


----------



## Hack Snyder (Apr 30, 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow was a "meh" movie? News to me.


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 30, 2015)

common now stunna. I'd be SJWing right with you if they cast a white woman for mulan, that's whitewashing and shouldn't be tolerated. casting rooney mara as a native american in the up coming pan is wrong as well.

stuff like transplanting gits/all you need to kill/death note etc is fine seeing as the core of these stories have nothing to do with their setting and nationality. 

apparantly only hollywood are not allowed to transpant, other countries have made adaptations of varies manga's using their own native actors instead of the japanese ones the original manga had, particularly korea, nobody makes a fuss.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

> Edge of Tomorrow was a pretty 'eh' movie



gaaaaaaaaaayyyy


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Edge of Tomorrow was a "meh" movie? News to me.





Lucaniel said:


> gaaaaaaaaaayyyy



Let me rephrase:

I had absolutely no expectations going into the movie and came out pleasantly surprised; I had a good time and, truth be told, it's one of the better movie adaptations I've seen in a long time.

It was overlong, though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 30, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Let me rephrase:
> 
> I had absolutely no expectations going into the movie and came out pleasantly surprised; I had a good time and, truth be told, it's one of the better movie adaptations I've seen in a long time.
> 
> It was overlong, though.



good


----------



## Narutossss (Apr 30, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I'ma avoid the rest of this post, but do you really not see the cultural and artist differences between something like All You Need is Kill and Ghost in the Shell?  Edge of Tomorrow was a pretty 'eh' movie, but the source material was in no way, shape or form remotely as influential or revered as Ghost in the Shell.
> 
> Neither is Attack on Mikasa's Abs, either.
> 
> Is this the real life?



I get what you're saying gits is more mainstream yes and was a major influnence in how anime was seen outside japan when it was released and even inspired the matrix. etc... it's more respected than all you need to kill. still my point still stands.

also I'm going to mention once more that it was kodansha the publisher and production I.G the animation studio that originally peddled ghost in the shell to the highest bidder in hollywood. 

all I'm saying is that everything isn't about race wars. I'm the bad guy because I just want to enjoy a movie without making it all political.


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 30, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I get what you're saying gits is more mainstream yes and was a major influnence in how anime was seen outside japan when it was released and even inspired the matrix. etc... it's more respected than all you need to kill. still my point still stands.
> 
> also I'm going to mention once more that it was kodansha the publisher and production I.G the animation studio that originally peddled ghost in the shell to the highest bidder in hollywood.
> 
> all I'm saying is that everything isn't about race wars. I'm the bad guy because I just want to enjoy a movie without making it all political.



And I'm saying there's a reasonable explanation to why people would largely not care about AYKIK's adaptation (the few people who even knew about it), and would greatly care about  a bonafide classic anime / manga series.

The Ghost in the Shell movie is an actual Science Fiction classic.  Not just an anime classic, but a for reals Sci-Fi classic, and has been acknowledged as such.

I don't really give that many shits about who's playing the movie because good acting, culture ignored, can't save bad writing, which is what I'm assuming this movie with be plagued by.


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Apr 30, 2015)

Narutossss said:


> I knew someone would be pull the "homogeneous" argument. all I have to say is Snowpiercers, one of the best movies of 2013, which was made by south korea another homogeneous country like japan and they got A and B list hollywood actors for their movie adaptation of a french novel. It's no longer an excuse anymore.
> 
> bro I'm not calling you a SJW I legit respect you and your opinion. I was speaking generally



Ah ok man, I get where you're coming from, imma still cry about this tho. 



Also thanks for the clarification, was about to start questioning my life choices there, me an SJW? lol


----------



## Narutossss (May 10, 2015)

paramount as jumped on the train. paramount are set to distribute the movie internationally and co-fiance the production. 

also a rumor from an unrelated article says scarlett is getting 17.5 million for GITS. with dreamworks and paramount both fianacing this, I'm hoping the budget is close to 175 million. at least then there will be no doubt the movie will be pretty.


----------



## fuckme143 (May 10, 2015)

it's a good movie i liked it a lot...


----------



## Kind of a big deal (May 10, 2015)

My problem with Scarlett Johanson as the Major isn't so much her ethnicity, after all the major is supposed to be a full cyborg, why exactly does she NEED to look Japanese or Asian? I mean literally sometimes the Major will use the body of a child or a man.
Batou looks nothing like a Japanese person in the manga or in the anime series or movies. If anything he looks like Schwarzenegger or Dolph Lundgren or something similarly brutish. In fact come to think of it, Batou as a giant black guy would also be totally dope, why not?
Maybe the movie won't be set in Japan by the way but in the US or UK or something.

There's plenty of ways for the studio to justify a western looking actress for the lead role. And also, Japan is also free to make a GitS movie and make it as Asian as possible, I don't see how it's somehow a US based studio's duty to have an Asian or Japanese lead. It would be cool but if they don't, it shouldn't be a big deal.

Nah the thing is that her face doesn't look that much like the Major to me. Nothing related to ethnicity, I think someone with a Natalie Portman kinda face would be a better fit (if you're going to go with a western look). Kinda more petite looking. Scarlett Johanson is known far and wide for her very ample feminin features, which is kinda the opposite of the Major who is lean and small.

I do think she can totally get away with the hairstyle though.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2015)

**


----------



## OS (Apr 14, 2016)

ayyyyyyy


ThePlaylist.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 14, 2016)

This needs to be cancelled or silently forgotten like the supposed Keanu Cowboy Bebop movie.


----------



## Legend (Apr 14, 2016)

Its gonna happen


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2016)

**


----------



## Krory (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm running out of breath from laughing at how bad this looks.

ScarJo's perpetual confused and perplexed look - the only expression she knows how to make.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 14, 2016)

Ill watch ScarJo in anything


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2016)

I love Ghost in the Shell.  So even though I am negative about this.  I still plan on watching it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 14, 2016)

scarjo sold out!


----------



## The World (Apr 14, 2016)

this franchise will be tainted by the tasteless masses now

fuck you hollywood


----------



## Gabe (Apr 14, 2016)

They are going to ruin this


----------



## Rukia (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm hoping that this is basically Under the Skin 2.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2016)

This is going to be awesome, ScarJo never fails.


----------



## kluang (Apr 15, 2016)

Dude America got split in three and got weak and at least there's two episode the Colonel stops the American attempt from reunite again and regain its super power status.

Average American gonna be livid by this.


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 15, 2016)

_

After the backlash surrounding Johansson’s role in the film, producers reportedly attempted to quell the controversy with an old standby Hollywood uses to fix a lot of problems: CGI.

According to multiple independent sources close to the project, *Paramount and DreamWorks commissioned visual effects tests that would’ve altered Scarlett Johansson in post-production to “shift her ethnicity” and make the Caucasian actress appear more Asian* in the film.

[...]

We reached out to Paramount Pictures *who acknowledged the tests,* but refute the claim that Johansson was involved:

    "A test was done related to a specific scene for a background actor which was ultimately discarded. *Absolutely no visual effects tests were conducted on Scarlett’s character* and we have no future plans to do so."

Our sources *maintain Johansson’s character was specifically the focus of these tests,* though they were done without her participation or knowledge._


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 15, 2016)

good god, this shit is a train wreck in the making.

now i _have to_ see this...


----------



## Rukia (Apr 15, 2016)

Have you guys looked at the cast?  Tons of Asian actors.  And those asian actors all found work.

So the controversy is just a bunch of whiny bitches looking for something to moan about.


----------



## Ae (Apr 15, 2016)

I can't wait till One Man Punch get a whitewashed adaptation!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> good god, this shit is a train wreck in the making.
> 
> now i _have to_ see this...



Your thirst for thots is a sight to behold


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh my god


----------



## ghstwrld (Apr 19, 2016)

[youtube]747cvo8Lkjw[/youtube]


----------



## Atlas (Apr 19, 2016)

Stopped watching after I noticed his hair. He clearly had a terrible father.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2016)

Max Landis is good people


----------



## Stunna (Apr 19, 2016)

Atlas said:


> Stopped watching after I noticed his hair. He clearly had a terrible father.


hey man, John Landis made An American Werewolf in London

and Blues Brothers 2000


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 19, 2016)

ghstwrld said:


> [youtube]747cvo8Lkjw[/youtube]



>That broni hair


Not even touching that. It's what in biology they call "warning colors"


----------



## The World (Apr 19, 2016)

he actually made some good points among some terrible ones

>listening to ghstbabble in the year of our lord 2016


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 20, 2016)

Some of the arguments made in defense of the casting have been dumb as fuck really, the same ones saw when Justin Chatwin was cast as Goku. "She's a cyborg, so she's not really Japanese!" just like when DBE was being produced this same group were saying Goku is an alien, so there was no issue with the whitewashed casting. It just displays an incredible level of intellectual dishonesty. They then try to pretend as if that is the only issue that is present, or that will be the only issue. Or what I've seen particularly, this level of color-blindneess bordering on stupidity. No, the race of a character is not their sole, defining trait and not their biggest trait but it is an existing trait nonetheless.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2016)

wait isn't it a Japanese brain inside an android anyway?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 20, 2016)

Look at this a different way. 

Crazy angry alan moore once said something interesting about the v for vendetta adaption. It was critical, because he doesn't like any adaptions of his work. Never mind the criticism. But he said something along the lines of, the creators were cowards who couldn't even set the story in their own country, using their own figures, because coopting a story with your context is not always the creatively bankrupt choice. In his opinion, a genuine vendetta movie made by americans should be set in america, and dressed up in america's own culture, with the terrorist being a more immediate and challenging depiction of local terrorism. 

So it goes. At the end of the day, it's actually a little weird and awkward for an industry like hollywood to go out of its way to try to 'pretend' its from a different culture. When the japanese film industry reimagines european classics, they cast a bunch of japanese people talking japanese. When the chinese film industry adapts shakespeare, it casts a bunch of chinese people talking chinese. It doesn't even need a term. It's presumed. It's the playground rule. When you're playing make believe as a kid, everybody just so happens to resemble the appearance of kids in your neighborhood. Doesn't matter if you're playing jungle book or cowboys and indians. And besides - japanese budget blockbusters are terrible. They are next level terrible. The acting is bad, the effects are bad, everything is bad. Sometimes they're good bad. It's not like their industry would have knocked this out of the park either. Right?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 20, 2016)

Uh, what's your point?


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2016)

i think his point is

if it's american it should be made by americans

and whites make up the majority sooo uhhh  there you go? 

there aren't alot of huge A list asian american actors either sooooooooooooooooo


----------



## The World (Apr 20, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4A6Au1LmElk[/YOUTUBE]

that fast and furious bit at the end


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2016)

Dunno why the SJW/GiTS loyalists are complaining. The characters in the animated source material look...pretty white to me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2016)

you do know just because they don't do stereotypical Asian eyes doesn't mean they aren't Japanese


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2016)

I know that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2016)

Her name clearly indicates she is Japanese


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 20, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> Dunno why the SJW/GiTS loyalists are complaining. The characters in the animated source material look...pretty white to me.



to white people, everyone looks white unless explicitly differentiated from whiteness, especially cartoons


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2016)

But they don't really _look_ Japanese. In fact, most anime characters don't.



Lucaniel said:


> to white people, everyone looks white unless explicitly differentiated from whiteness, especially cartoons



Maybe this is my problem.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2016)

I didn't want to say this but Japanese are clear skin as well so drawing a fictional person clear skin doesn't mean you're white. Most animes make it very obvious when they want to show a Caucasian character either through stereotypes, personality, name or obviously stated


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 20, 2016)

I can't wait for the first trailer.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 20, 2016)

Fair skin is not caucasian.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 20, 2016)

The World said:


> i think his point is
> 
> if it's american it should be made by americans
> 
> ...



What a ridiculous point. Japan and China have limitations on being either homogenous, or the ethnic groups having common ancestral roots. The U.S. is still a multiethnic, multiracial country and there are A-list actors of other races. Furthermore, in order to even establish an A-list actor you have to start them somwhere. They have to have that role that puts them in that category. 

It's just dumb, you know? They keep going on and on about "WELP THERE JUST AREN'T ANY BIG ASIAN ACTORS RIGHT NOW" yet when the opportunity comes time and again to give that _opportunity_ to an asian actor or asian cast to put themselves on the map...we see this.



Magnum Miracles said:


> Dunno why the SJW/GiTS loyalists are complaining. The characters in the animated source material look...pretty white to me.



Throwing it around makes it seem like you don't even know what "SJW" even means, and while a lot of anime characters look white, the settings of GitS left little ambiguity on the characters. People naturally expect a franchise like this to be at least, the opportunity for an asian lead role to shine. Yet the same weak excuses and self-fullfilling prophecies just rear their heads every time.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 20, 2016)

Magnum Miracles said:


> But they don't really _look_ Japanese. In fact, most anime characters don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this is my problem.





Here is a pretty decent write up on why to us in the US and Europe anime characters look white.

Sort answer is to Japanese they actually look Japanese.

Though going to say it now, my main issue with the movie isn't Scarlett Johansson playing Motoko.  It is (if I read things correctly) in this movie they are merging Hideo Kuze and The Laughing Man.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 20, 2016)

if they could get an asian actress that looks close to how Motoko looks then I'm all for it 



but its understandable why ScarJo is picked


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 20, 2016)

Basically that and they went with Scarjo, understand why but she really should not be playing a role like Motoko Kusanagi. If they think her playing Black Widow is a qualifier for this, they are wrong.

EDIT There are better looking actresses than Scarjo, one who also are more than decent in acting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 20, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> to white people, everyone looks white unless explicitly differentiated from whiteness, especially cartoons


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 20, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Basically that and they went with Scarjo, understand why but she really should not be playing a role like Motoko Kusanagi. If they think her playing Black Widow is a qualifier for this, they are wrong.
> 
> EDIT There are better looking actresses than Scarjo, one who also are more than decent in acting.



you dont need decent acting

scarjo is the perfect actress so be cold and emotionless

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 20, 2016)

ScarJo probably hooked up with some Producer for this gig.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 21, 2016)

Nemesis said:


> Though going to say it now, my main issue with the movie isn't Scarlett Johansson playing Motoko.  It is (if I read things correctly) in this movie they are merging Hideo Kuze and The Laughing Man.



Combine this with the fact that the same guy who did Snow White & the Huntsmen is directing this, and I have lost my hope in this movie.

At least it'll be easy on the eyes.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 21, 2016)

> i think his point is
> 
> if it's american it should be made by americans
> 
> ...



My main point is white supremacy.

My _second_ point, though... I just can't find a country's creative industry that doesn't work this way. There's no movie industry that inexplicably casts off ratio with its demographics, whether they're making movies about cyborgs or historical events. There's 5.6% asian americans in this country. Are we surprised there aren't asian actors headlining 20% of hollywood movies? Why would that happen? Of course, I don't think they headline 5.6% of hollywood movies, either. Those numbers scatter into supporting roles.

What ridley scott said about his egypt movie is probably true, no matter how critical we get about it. It all seems pretty normal and as expected. I mean, it sucks if you're a minority population for exactly these reasons, but it's a pretty hard and fast rule. The numbers game rolls out the same way even in real life. The earliest jobs I worked actually had more spanish speakers than english speakers, so the english speakers had to learn more spanish. That's how it works. It's a numbers game.

It's not coming from a bad place. Go back to the playground rule. Kids know how to play makebelieve.  They're our secret origin story. When you're a kid and you get into amazon jungle adventure stories and tribal life, you don't make believe you're a dark tribesman talking in a language you don't understand. You imagine you're some explorer who inexplicably looks like you and then gets lost in that world. It's all well and good. There's a japanese movie from japanese creatives who love cowboys, and wrote a fantasy where they are 'adopted' into some rugged fantasy version of western cowboy life, and learn the ways of the cowboy, and exemplify it over their own culture. There's a manga where chinese authors write a fantasy of european knighthood, and everybody is inexplicably drawn chinese. On and on. 

Even if hollywood wanted to be 100% authentic in the leading role... The major always seemed a little 'thicker' and taller than the short, thin waifs popular in the japanese film inudstry. I can't think of a japanese actress I'd buy in the role, either. They have some great ins being cast as assassins or supernatural terrors, but although scarjo isn't inspired casting, I don't know that I'd rather have a 90 pound 5,2 japanese film star in this role either.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 21, 2016)

well, there's no asian actress that can rival scarlet johanson


By which I mean, it's not something as simple as "A-Z" lists. For example, at some point, once Miley Cyrus got back together with Liam Hemsworth, it was billed out through all the tabloids as "Liam Hemsworth's fiancee moves back in"

Why is that? Well, because while Liam only had half the celebrity profile she did with the chicks pop dweeb demographics on account of being future Mr Cyrus, he did have that, plus all the dweebs from Hunger Games, plus all the dweebs from Marvel on account of his brother, plus all the dweebs of his own movie career. (not to to mention he's much hotter than her)

So when the tabloids went about, they tried to trigger the attention of the most demographics possible, because they summed up a greater number than a focused power house like Miley. That day, the bushes beat the tree.

Not only you have to score an A list for an alienating movie like this, it has to be specifically an A-List with both the nerd demographics, and the general audience.

That can beat Scarlet Johanson, who is available.

Good luck.



This doesn't always benefit white vs asian. Tilda Swinton is playing the Ancient One, white washing his asian, but feminizing his maleness, Heimdall went to Mr Elba, and let's not even get started on Will Smith.

But it does happen. It's not about racism, rather than checking off the right box marks for the "ideal statistical profile"

Never attribute to evil what can be described by cynicism


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 22, 2016)

Truth be told, I don't mind an American/French/German etc GITS if the themes like Stand Alone Complex, the impact of machines on old generation, A.I sentience etc are kept intact, those are very universal themes. I understand why Scarjo was chosen, she is eye candy and in Avengers gets paid second only to RDJ for just being hot. I'd still prefer someone who could pull off the role. Motoko Kusanagai is not Asian Black Widow, she is more than that. 

And being fair Banhammer, they will never have a major asian actress if they don't start building them up, they have no problem with someone like Tom Holland for Spider man, they could have given an Asian actress this role but Hollywood cares more about money than critical or fan reception(Snow White would not get a sequel for Hemsworth if not so). So it becomes a self fullfilling thing. Idris Elba as Heimdall did not bother me so much as them not doing much with an actor of such level(same for Hopkins as Odin) and he admits that "Marvel movies are torture". Female ancient one is retarded and shows how stupid Disney has become with their femnazi crap, Ancient one was asian but I guess as per SJW you can whitewash people if it's with females. Still Tilda is a good actress, she'll do well for the role.

Again, I understand Scarjo's drawing power for money and them not being confident in anime adaptations(those rarely do well in Hollywood, hopefully like CBMs, they find their Blade or Ironman or such).


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 22, 2016)

Hemsworth *and* Charlize Theron *and* Kirsten Stewart, to be fair.


And yes, partially the problem is them not getting built up, (I think the Pacific Rim chick was the last one in this circle?) but they were going to be kept on not getting built up if they're pigeonholed into martial arts movies and animu adaptations.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Apr 22, 2016)

Except that is the best opportunity to build them up. So you are just going back to that self-fulfilling prophecy crap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 24, 2016)

well scarjo instead of rinko from pacific rim and babel was disheartening. But my real concern here is the man that is directing this. Do you even know what movies he has done priori to it?
Regardless of who the actress is, the directorial department isnt particularly good news.


----------



## The World (Apr 25, 2016)

Zhen Chan said:


> you dont need decent acting
> 
> scarjo is the perfect actress so be cold and emotionless



nobody wants another Lucy

FOH

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 25, 2016)

The World said:


> nobody wants another Lucy
> 
> FOH


KEK that is the reason of why they casted her which IMO it's a super stupid one. They definitely could had gotten a way better actress if they had wanted to but my gut tells me they just wanted a familiar name to ensure the bucks "according to them"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 26, 2016)

Because Asian Talent doesn't get the chances. I mean come on Liam Hemsworth is terrible and yet he is forced down my throat.

Also come on Hollywood how about jacking something Attack on Titan or Fullmetal Alchemist. You can keep the cast mostly white. FMA even comes with the brown skinned baddy u love.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 27, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> Because Asian Talent doesn't get the chances. I mean come on Liam Hemsworth is terrible and yet he is forced down my throat.
> 
> Also come on Hollywood how about jacking something Attack on Titan or Fullmetal Alchemist. You can keep the cast mostly white. FMA even comes with the brown skinned baddy u love.


It's not that she is not asian, the fact is that she is not a particularly good actress "only hot and popular" and besides my true fear here is not that she is mokoto kusanagi but the actual director of the movie its a hack.


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 27, 2016)

The director totally a hack have u seen his IMDB page. Granted I didn't expect the Russo Bros to deliver but they at least they were good at directing tv.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 27, 2016)

Kek


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2016)

that comment section tho


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 27, 2016)

We guys are lucky they didnt pick that girl from The Hunger Games


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 27, 2016)

Skaddix said:


> The director totally a hack have u seen his IMDB page. Granted I didn't expect the Russo Bros to deliver but they at least they were good at directing tv.


Director is also unproffesinal as fuck.


TerminaTHOR said:


> We guys are lucky they didnt pick that girl from The Hunger Games


Seriously tho, I am tired of her nasty face. She looks like a female space jokey with hair.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 27, 2016)

Jennifer Lawrence as Motoko would be more horrifying now that you guys mention it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 28, 2016)

Well sure there is always a worse white actress.


----------



## Butcher (May 15, 2016)

Any ETA on a trailer?


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2016)

Kinda getting those vibes from the Kite/Mezzo Forte live action hollywood movie


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 13, 2016)

Reposting cuz last post


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 13, 2016)

Yeah that is some....well that looks so fucking fake. Granted the render farm still has time but still.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2016)

Don't sleep on this movie guys.  There is a ton of potential here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 13, 2016)

good trailer 


ScarJo

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2016)

It doesn't look bad, I wonder if this is based on the first film or Stand Alone Complex, it looks like a mix of both.

Why does Batou have normal eyes at 1:50 it looks weird, and trailer lacked Tachikomas


----------



## Mariko (Nov 13, 2016)

Pocalypse said:


>



Well, it seems shitty as fuck. 

They must had chosen a japanese actress instead of the over-viewed SJ. She doesn't have the original MC's charisma. 

Not to mention that the storyline/plot seems pretty different.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 13, 2016)

ScarJo is too bland for the lead for this, this is basically The Island part 2 to me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm literally shaking after watching that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The World (Nov 13, 2016)

free the nipple you whore

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 13, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Kinda getting those vibes from the Kite/Mezzo Forte live action hollywood movie


I hope this movie is a lot like the animated Kite and animated Mezzo Forte.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2016)

the clone sex scene was top notch Rukia


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 13, 2016)

Not worth watching the whole movie for.


----------



## Brian (Nov 14, 2016)

trailer is fixed

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Six (Nov 14, 2016)

With all the whitewashing going on in Hollywood, I'm surprised that Matt Damon wasn't the main character of 12 Years A Slave


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 15, 2016)

>BE MOTOKO
 >TALL AMAZON WITH TONED BODY
 >PICK SCAR JO DOUGHY BODY ONION ASS MIDGET

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 15, 2016)

Nimura Furuta said:


> With all the whitewashing going on in Hollywood, I'm surprised that Matt Damon wasn't the main character of 12 Years A Slave



Nah those are the lead roles Black Talent can depend on


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 15, 2016)

Why is Mokoto being a fagg in the trailer?

Also these guys fucked up their casting, the perfect and most autentic casting for Mokoto Kusanagi would had been Antje Traue 


she seriously looks like a doll, and has even gotten the moscularity for the scenes where Mokoto exerts herself and such. For god's sake SHE WAS BORN TO PLAY HER!
Yet again Hollywood ruined this awesome chance by casting scarjo in yet another movie about a femme fatale...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 15, 2016)

All the bitchin

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 15, 2016)

Mariko said:


> Well, it seems shitty as fuck.
> 
> They must had chosen a japanese actress instead of the over-viewed SJ. She doesn't have the original MC's charisma.
> 
> Not to mention that the storyline/plot seems pretty different.



It's been years since I seen Ghost in the shell. Will need to rewatch. I remember them being weird as fuck films though


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

None of the bitching is really credible.  The characters look Caucasian in the series.  Additionally, this movies is giving tons of jobs to Asian actors; would they prefer that the movie not get made at all?

This is a business.  Casting Scarlett is a good business decision.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2016)

Since this is not a Marvel movie, i expect it to fail really haaaaard


----------



## Mariko (Nov 15, 2016)

Rukia said:


> None of the bitching is really credible.  The characters look Caucasian in the series.  Additionally, this movies* is giving tons of jobs to Asian actors*; would they prefer that the movie not get made at all?
> 
> *This is a business.*  Casting Scarlett is a good business decision.



My god 

Judging a movie by its economical benefits


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 15, 2016)

The World said:


> free the nipple you whore



[Fapping Furiously]


----------



## Arcana (Nov 15, 2016)

Mariko said:


> My god
> 
> Judging a movie by its economical benefits


lol this been happening 
IIRC there was even a recent rumor about the upcoming batman movie on how the script sucks 
because they were investing and focusing all their efforts on the international market


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm putting myself in their shoes.  The art doesn't matter to most in the industry.  These publicly traded companies with investors.  Of course they want to maximize profits.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2016)

In the end its all about cash, tits and then some


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 15, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> the perfect and most autentic casting for Mokoto Kusanagi would had been Antje Traue


This chick looks legit; way better choice than ScarJo


Mariko said:


> My god
> 
> Judging a movie by its economical benefits


name a_ single_ Japanese actress working today that can pull off Major Kusanagi's looks and force of personality...

go on, i'll wait...


----------



## Mariko (Nov 15, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> This chick looks legit; way better choice than ScarJo
> name a_ single_ Japanese actress working today that can pull off Major Kusanagi's looks and force of personality...
> 
> go on, i'll wait...



Lol. cause you know all jap actress yourself? Besides, you can choose a new one, japan has enough chicks. Not to mention that there're jap/asian actress all around the world. Kusanagi is a badass bitch, while SJ looks like a Barbie.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 15, 2016)

Mariko said:


> Lol. cause you know all jap actress yourself?


it's why I'm asking you to do it; I may not think SJ is the best choice...but I'd rather have _her_ than some lame who's only similarity is race.

Besides, the major is a cyborg with purple hair and looks _nothing_ like an Asian woman...but _most _of her team in Section 9 actually do look Japanese.

So if the original Mangaka wanted her cyborg body to look Jap, he certainly could have made her look it.


----------



## Matariki (Nov 15, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> This chick looks legit; way better choice than ScarJo



she's Faora from MoS

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 15, 2016)

fuck I knew I recognized Faora...I just couldn't place her because MoS was so shit.


----------



## Mariko (Nov 15, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> So if the original Mangaka wanted her cyborg body to look Jap, he certainly could have made her look it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2016)

Wait, who is the best actress of this generation??


----------



## Dayscanor (Nov 15, 2016)

Watched the trailer yesterday...

Yep it looks like a movie inspired from GITS, not an actual adaptation. Batou looks like crap, so does Aramaki.  I'm more salty about that than Scarlett playing the Major, at the end of the day it doesn't matter too much if she's white or asian. I mean even if we argue that she should be asian, there's the fact that she has BLUE EYES, and that is not typically an asian trait. Plus the Japanese always had a problem with depicting themselves in their own manga and anime. So it's kind of a moot point honestly, and her appearance shouldn't matter more than her personality or motivations.

Because from the looks of it, they completely changed the story, making the Major the only cyborg or some shit like that. That chick even asks her "What are you?" which is really dumb honestly. Most humans in the world of GITS  have cybernetic parts, and for the exception of a few like Togusa, they all have some cybernetic parts, with the Major and other characters being full cyborgs, or almost. I think it was said that her brain is still authentic, or so she believes. Anyway there's also that guy who  tells her they stole her life, so her motivations are going to be different from the first movie. Either way it really feels like they're coming in with a new story, and maybe even dumbing it down, which is a big no to me.
If they do dumb it down, and take away all the philosophical aspects, then it's not worth it. It would basically just be an action movie. And that is why I said it looks like something inspired by GITS rather than an actual adaptation .

Only time will tell if I'm right.But despite all that there's a few good things about it . Visually it looks like GITS, the picture that is, and there's quite a few nods to the original movie(s) so that's good. But other than that I don't think it will live up to the movie, anime, manga, etc. Or even come close to it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brian (Nov 15, 2016)

At least they added the original ost in that sequence

I also read the main villain is Kuze but he'll have elements of The Laughing Man and The Puppet Master


----------



## Dayscanor (Nov 15, 2016)

Brian said:


> At least they added the original ost in that sequence
> 
> I also read the main villain is Kuze but he'll have elements of The Laughing Man and The Puppet Master


Yeah there's a character named Kuze, but I bet it's not the same Kuze Hideo  from GITS SAC 2.

Officially the villain is the "Puppet master" I think.
Looks like they're lumping together plotlines from GITS SAC and the first movie. Meh.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 15, 2016)

Brian said:


> At least they added the original ost in that sequence
> 
> I also read the main villain is Kuze but he'll have elements of The Laughing Man and The Puppet Master


neither kuze or the laughing man were villains tho


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 15, 2016)

Rukia still got it


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 15, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> fuck I knew I recognized Faora...I just couldn't place her because MoS was so shit.


She doesnt just look like the part, but she actually works out and has the same sort of physique and silhuette. Scarjo it's really short and looks like she has a wig or has wierd hair.


You dont see actresses doing that too often, she puts effort unlike "OTHER" actresses.


Rukia said:


> I'm putting myself in their shoes.  The art doesn't matter to most in the industry.  These publicly traded companies with investors.  Of course they want to maximize profits.


That's wierd, Orson Welles said that it's mostly about Ego because there are easier and faster ways to get huge chunks or even bigger chunks of money than making movies you know?
And he is right, this is about Ego as the previous quote with the "best actress of this generation" look I have nothing against scarjo, I think she used to be the hottest girl in hollywood 10 years ago, she still is hot but her acting in leads it's very weak and this kind of "Lucy" or "widowmaker" equals to acting like a plank.





Weiss said:


> All the bitchin


And this is actually coming from you? talk about hipocrecy and irony.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Nov 15, 2016)

Lol Scarlett best actress, she's not bad but I prefer Marion Cotillard. Of course she's not quite as popular as her, and her commercial parts sucked, but you have to watch her other less commercial movies. For instance I found her to be quite good in Macbeth, and my favorite movie of hers is "De rouille et d'os"/Rust and Bone in English.


----------



## ~VK~ (Nov 15, 2016)

idgaf about ghost in the shell tbh. i mean i liked the movies but not enough that i would rather see some asian actress that looks the part instead of scarjo's sweet ass in a skin tight suit

i mean just look at that trailer


----------



## Dayscanor (Nov 15, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> She just doesnt look like the part, but she actually works out and has the same sort of physique and silhuette. Scarjo it's really short and looks like she has a wig or has wierd hair.
> 
> 
> You dont see actresses doing that too often, she puts effort unlike "OTHER" actresses.
> ...


Yeah that chick from Superman could fit the Major more, but I always thought that in terms of appearance, Trinity from the Matrix was inspired by Motoko.


The Matrix was heavily inspired by GITS, so it adds up.
I always thought that Scarlett was too curvy to play the Major, and still do.The Major feels almost masculine at times, like in that scene with the tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 15, 2016)

ScarJo is out of proportion after giving birth. 

They should have gone with Chloe Grace Moretz

Reactions: Disagree 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 16, 2016)

Lol Best Actress....Hell No. Most Bankable. Currently Probably.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

TerminaTHOR said:


> ScarJo is out of proportion after giving birth.
> 
> They should have gone with Chloe Grace Moretz


Save Chloe for the Ben Affleck Batman movie.  She would be a good choice for either Barbara or Selina.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lance (Nov 16, 2016)

Everyone calling for a Asian actress to play Major, they do know that Major is not Japanese right? 
I mean, the trailer is out. It looks nice. And people are still bitching and crying.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2016)

Lance said:


> Everyone calling for a Asian actress to play Major, they do know that Major is not Japanese right?
> I mean, the trailer is out. It looks nice. And people are still bitching and crying.


I think they are because scarjo was a terrible choice. Antje would had been refreshing and would have hyped people because she really looks like Mokoto as proven.




NoticemeEscanorsenpai said:


> Yeah that chick from Superman could fit the Major more, but I always thought that in terms of appearance, Trinity from the Matrix was inspired by Motoko.
> 
> 
> *The Matrix was heavily inspired by GITS*, so it adds up.
> I always thought that Scarlett was too curvy to play the Major, and still do.The Major feels almost masculine at times, like in that scene with the tank.



Matrix blatantly ripped the matrix, even the guy that made GITS said that they where smart on copying him and that if they had copied him even more for the matrix sequels then perhaps they wouldnt suck ass like they do. His words not mine.
Srsly the wachowsky creatures are one trick ponies, they havent done a single great thing after the matrix 1.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 16, 2016)

It's kind of baffling that SJ didn't even work to become fit for this role. She looks _fat_.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2016)

no she doesnt


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 16, 2016)

Weiss said:


> no she doesnt


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 16, 2016)

Weiss said:


>

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lance (Nov 16, 2016)

Its not workout fat. Its pregnancy fat.
Doesn't go away quickly I heard.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 16, 2016)

Lance said:


> Its not workout fat. Its pregnancy fat.
> Doesn't go away quickly I heard.


Why not cast someone else then? does the director have a hard on for SJ


----------



## Dayscanor (Nov 16, 2016)

Suigetsu said:


> I think they are because scarjo was a terrible choice. Antje would had been refreshing and would have hyped people because she really looks like Mokoto as proven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never liked the Matrix, so I don't really care about it.

But yeah it was inspired by it, as in completely ripped off our beloved movie. Some scenes are exact copies of the first GITS movie, not to mention the green code which is also ripped off the making of a cyborg sequence.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2016)

the fuck is that crappy 80's garbage on ScarJo's head?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Roman (Nov 16, 2016)

Nimura Furuta said:


> With all the whitewashing going on in Hollywood, I'm surprised that Matt Damon wasn't the main character of 12 Years A Slave



Close enough. He's the MC in a movie where the entire cast should be Chinese.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2016)

Vino said:


> Why not cast someone else then? does the director have a hard on for SJ


Due to his previous record it is not out of the question.


Marvel movies usually are great when it's the first one, but after that they are just comedic and pandering to weebs really.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 16, 2016)

this is gonna be as great as MCU


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 16, 2016)

Looks...decent. Pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 16, 2016)

This is the best Scarlett has looked in a long time.  She looked terrible in Don Jon.  

Thank god the Major rescued her career!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Atlas (Nov 16, 2016)

Vino said:


> Why not cast someone else then? does the director have a hard on for SJ



Short answer: Yes
Long answer: ...Yes


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Great casting.


Are you being serious Rukia?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 20, 2016)

I use to never believe in white washing now a days until I saw this fucking trailer. I have no issue with casting a mix Asian chick, but Man Scarjo is out of place here. All the while I keep thinking to myself " why the fuck is Black widow in an Anime!"

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2016)

Oh,  because you disagree with a decision, _now _  whitewashing exist? Not Matt Damon protecting the Great Wall. Not Egypt seeming predominately white in some films ? IT WAS GHOST IN THE SHELL THAT CONFIRMED  THE MYTH OF WHITEWASHING ? 

And Scarjo is out of place because she's just  as white  as the other named leads?

the hell i'm reading


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Not Matt Damon protecting the Great Wall.


I agree with your point, but I don't think _The Great Wall _is a strong example to use here.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 20, 2016)

Looks to have potential.

Wish it had a different lead.

I get the scarjo casting. She's the only real tested leading lady for boy's club action like this. You don't have anybody else to choose, and an anime adaption is already risky enough without additionally having risky casting. But this would have looked better without her. I know she's a great actress in the right property (people keep recommending Under Her Skin), but she's become so famous that I just see scarjo when she's on screen. At this point it's like casting tom cruise as your lead. That's just tom cruise.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2016)

Stunna said:


> I agree with your point, but I don't think _The Great Wall _is a strong example to use here.


wouldn't know , only seen the trailer


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> wouldn't know , only seen the trailer


Even off the trailer, though. The director, Zhang Yimou, said that Damon's role was conceived for a white actor, and that there are five leads; the other four are Chinese.

Maybe one could argue it's a white savior narrative, but I dunno about a whitewashed one.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 20, 2016)

Stunna said:


> Even off the trailer, though. The director, Zhang Yimou, said that Damon's role was conceived for a white actor, and that there are five leads; the other four are Chinese.
> 
> Maybe one could argue it's a white savior narrative, but I dunno about a whitewashed one.


That was said in the trailer ?

Fine..trade that example for-- Jake Gyllenhaal in Prince of Persia,  Kingsley/ Pearce as Mandarin in IM3, White Ancient One , etc.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 20, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> That was said in the trailer ?


That stuff wasn't said in the trailer, but even if you're only basing it off the trailer, it doesn't look like whitewashing lol

at least imo


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 21, 2016)

If you took time to read this thread they even considered fucking cgi ScarJo to look Asian for the role. This took white washing to a whole new level.

It's like they purposely chose ScarJo not for her acting, yeah right, but just for the name like The title and Franchise of Ghost in the shell wouldn't sell it fucking self.

Matt Damon character I believe is a fucking knight, not a Chinese character. Egypt wasn't base on a source material and some dumb action flick with no plot, hardly anyone cared about.

This literally pick a lead for name alone, not credentials. Then when realize their mistake actually considered cgi her Asian. Like actually auditioning an Asian lead was hard.

Don't be dumb but seeing who I am talking to, I'm not surprise


----------



## reiatsuflow (Nov 21, 2016)

> It's like they purposely chose ScarJo not for her acting, yeah right, but just for the name like The title and Franchise of Ghost in the shell wouldn't sell it fucking self.



You think ghost in the shell has that much pull as a property?

I saw what happened to warcraft.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 21, 2016)

reiatsuflow said:


> You think ghost in the shell has that much pull as a property?
> 
> I saw what happened to warcraft.


ScarJo doesn't have any pull either not like studios are lining up. Ghost in the shell is a really popular anime and is bigger than ScarJo in name.

If they wanted an Actress with Pull, Jolie, Theron, Lawrence, and Olivia Wilde is the go to names


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> If you took time to read this thread they even considered fucking cgi ScarJo to look Asian for the role. This took white washing to a whole new level.


Racist even



The Mad King said:


> It's like they purposely chose ScarJo not for her acting but just for the name


that's exactly what happened




The Mad King said:


> Ghost in the shell is a really popular anime and is bigger than ScarJo in name.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 21, 2016)

You do realize Lucy is the only movie she has done in a while, as a main lead, beside Marvel movies? 
And Marvel isn't even sure if she can carry a widow solo movie.

But you expect me to believe her name can bring box office revenue over Ghost in the shell franchise? Get the fuck outta here


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 21, 2016)

her doesn't count because that's voice acting


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> ScarJo doesn't have any pull either not like studios are lining up. Ghost in the shell is a really popular anime and is bigger than ScarJo in name.


Hahahaha 


Gtfo Huey



Jolie has been over for years as actress, certainly in action flicks and she looks like a zombie these days


 Olivia Wilde has less pull than ScarJo obviously


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2016)

And GitS is mostly cult just for anime nerds tbh,  not even your average animu viewer

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> You do realize Lucy is the only movie she has done in a while, as a main lead, beside Marvel movies?
> And Marvel isn't even sure if she can carry a widow solo movie.
> 
> But you expect me to believe her name can bring box office revenue over Ghost in the shell franchise? Get the fuck outta here


Actually starred in about 3 or 4 movies a year  since 2013 . She has chosen to do small indie films instead of big budget ones . But doesn't change that she's an A-lister who rarely  need to audition for roles anyone . She sure as shit didn't audition for this one.

Funniest part is you think most people will know this film before knowing her. Anime is not as big worldwide  as you think it is,bro


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 21, 2016)

I can't even see his post but stay mad Fluttershit

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Actually starred in about 3 or 4 movies a year  since 2013 . She has chosen to do small indie films instead of big budget ones . But doesn't change that she's an A-lister who rarely  need to audition for roles anyone . She sure as shit didn't audition for this one.
> 
> Funniest part is you think most people will know this film before knowing her. Anime is not as big worldwide  as you think it is,bro


A lister?   

Oh she must be gunning for those top roles in the Academy.


Naruto, Gundam, Cowboy Beebop, DBZ, one Piece etc are huge in the west what the fuck you talking about? Anime is popular.

If it wasn't popular you think a bunch of scrubs would be able to bring back Toonami?

Like I said if marvel isn't convince she can carry movie on her own in a role she has done for over 5 movies now.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2016)

Huey  poor confused soul

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 21, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> A lister?
> 
> Oh she must be gunning for those top roles in the Academy.
> 
> ...



You............You're trolling me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2016)

ScarJo must be broke. thats the only reason that i can come up with why she accepted this role


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2016)

her bf must not be providing any child support in the future


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2016)

Hueys ScarJo hateboner is funny 






> *Ghost in the Shell' Trailer Exceeds Japanese Fans' Expectations*
> Commenters in the home of the iconic franchise have reacted overwhelmingly positively to what they've seen so far, in contrast to the criticism from much of the global media.
> 
> Despite the , criticism about changes in the storyline and a , the _Ghost in the Shell _trailer has garnered an overwhelmingly positive response from Japanese fans of the original manga and anime.
> ...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 21, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> You............You're trolling me?



Why would I? Scarjo isn't as big as JLaw nor Theron and doesn't even have the same level of acting chops so to call her A list is funny. What you young Marvel fans fail to release just because she is in popular pop corn flicks means she is a top actress. RDJ is an A list actor because on Tropic Thunder he got nominated for an Oscar, a fucking Ben Stiller movie you believe that shit, for the role because he is that good and has been carrying the entire Marvelverse on his back for a while just like how Theron made Fury Road and JLaw has been carrying the Hunger games and Xmen series.


And what was the biggest phenomenon this year? Pokemon go a game base on a fucking anime. To say anime isn't popular worldwide is stupid.
Any minute now you about to get like Flutter and try tell me AoU was a better action film and had better VFX than Fury road


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2016)

still but thurt about AoU, Huey ? 

smh





The Mad King said:


> so to call her A list is funny


> Scar Jo
> not A list

what a mongoloid

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 21, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> JLaw has been carrying Xmen series.


 




The Mad King said:


> *Pokemon* go a *game base* on a fucking* anime*


Huey thinks Pokemon games are based on an anime ?

holy shit

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't even like Ghost in the shell. So i do not expect this movie to be good, but Scarjo is in it  so im going to watch it

I would not consider her A list myself.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Nov 21, 2016)

ScarJo may not be good as other actresses like Blunt, Theron, Mara etc in terms of acting but she's got far more pull, on the same level as J-Law than any other actress and that's what this film's looking for.

Popularity goes a long way. Without a doubt, ScarJo and Jlaw are the two most popular actresses in the current film industry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 21, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I don't even like Ghost in the shell. So i do not expect this movie to be good, but Scarjo is in it  so im going to watch it
> 
> I would not consider her A list myself.


Eye Candy money


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I don't even like Ghost in the shell. So i do not expect this movie to be good, but Scarjo is in it  so im going to watch it
> 
> I would not consider her A list myself.


kill yourself

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 21, 2016)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> I don't even like Ghost in the shell.


what kinda weeb doesn't like GitS?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 21, 2016)

The World said:


> kill yourself



Ghost in the shell bores me to tears. 

And i usually like stuff with a similar theme. just again boring


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 22, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> what kinda weeb doesn't like GitS?



The New Weebs. Boner. The weebs who don't remember having to order Videos to get their anime

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skaddix (Nov 22, 2016)

TY AOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 23, 2016)

~Gesy~ said:


> Oh,  because you disagree with a decision, _now _  whitewashing exist? Not Matt Damon protecting the Great Wall. Not Egypt seeming predominately white in some films ? IT WAS GHOST IN THE SHELL THAT CONFIRMED  THE MYTH OF WHITEWASHING ?
> 
> And Scarjo is out of place because she's just  as white  as the other named leads?
> 
> the hell i'm reading


Scarjo is out of place cause 1. she cant act, 2. she dont look the part as there are better choices. 3. no it dont have to be an asian girl but at least get an actress that puts effort on preparing for her role.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 23, 2016)

Nowhere did I say Scarjo is good for this part


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 23, 2016)

she is great

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## The World (Nov 24, 2016)

I remember buying bootleg DVDs in nice japanese cases thinking they were legit


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 25, 2016)

AOL chat rooms; jesus christ, I remember that...so fucking old man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Nov 25, 2016)

bunch of old men in here now


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 25, 2016)

I didn't have a computer until I was 16

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 25, 2016)

I remember when dogpile was the site to go to. and we had to go to the library to use internet for research.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Swarmy (Nov 25, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> I remember when dogpile was the site to go to. and we had to go to the library to use internet for research.



Libraries here didn't have comps, we all went to gaming clubs though  I still remember spending hours playing Half-Life back in 98


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 25, 2016)

winning my first Counterstrike championship back in 1999. those memories. feels good maaannn


----------



## ~VK~ (Dec 3, 2016)

Vino said:


> It's kind of baffling that SJ didn't even work to become fit for this role. She looks _fat_.


i bet you drool all over 90 pound skeletons like gal gadot


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 3, 2016)

Vongola King said:


> i bet you drool all over 90 pound skeletons like gal gadot


She can gadot me whenever she likes.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 3, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> I remember when dogpile was the site to go to. and we had to go to the library to use internet for research.



lol Dogpile. Nice Reference.

Altavista and Ask Jeeves.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2017)

ScarJo still got it

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2017)

damn can she sound any more monotone and bored?

this is lucy all over again

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2017)

plus they spoiled the whole film in that trailer 

fucking idiots


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 13, 2017)

they just saved everyone $10

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2017)

you motherfuckers


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 13, 2017)

does _*anyone*_ other than me not shit on what was shown so far ?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Feb 13, 2017)

So Hollywood's idea of a GITS movie is in fact a Robotapocalypse one.

Great, now I have a very good excuse not to watch it.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2017)

The World said:


> plus they spoiled the whole film in that trailer
> 
> fucking idiots


I don't think they spoiled the film any more than the first trailer spoiled the film.

And my primary concern still is that the movie is going to be really fucking confusing.


Weiss said:


> does _*anyone*_ other than me not shit on what was shown so far ?


i think what we have seen has been fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Feb 13, 2017)

TerminaTHOR said:


> they just saved everyone $10



They did that when they announced that Scarjo was Motoko.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 13, 2017)

don't even care about the movie tbh. i'll gladly pay 10 bucks just to see scarjo kicking ass in that practically nude body suit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 13, 2017)

The nude suit gets me everytime

That drop looks fake as fuck tho


----------



## Mider T (Feb 13, 2017)

The World said:


> damn can she sound any more monotone and bored?
> 
> this is lucy all over again


Uh...that was kind of the point of Lucy.  Losing her emotions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amol (Feb 14, 2017)

I am not bothered by ScarJo's casting.
Dunno why would anyone. No one makes film for charity. They needed name that can pull the audience and make money and ScarJo fits the bill.
And yes ScarJo is more famous than Gits in western like or not. Not everybody is anime nerd and Gits isn't Dragon Ball.
Anyway Film looks good so far. Not in my priority list but I would watch it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2017)

YOU LIE PUPPETMASTER


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2017)

This movie needs to succeed; kind of like X-Men for superhero movies, this is the movie that could kickstart the live action anime Hollywood budget films.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2017)

ScarJo should just stick on making a Sing sequel 

this looks like an indy indian movie rofl


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 22, 2017)

ScarJo


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 22, 2017)

elizabeth olsen buries scarjo


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

Mider T said:


> This movie needs to succeed; kind of like X-Men for superhero movies, this is the movie that could kickstart the live action anime Hollywood budget films.


Will it succeed though?  I think it needs decent reviews to be successful.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

I think >$40m domestic opening weekend would be a strong performance.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 22, 2017)

sure, 20 years ago...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

RAGING BONER said:


> sure, 20 years ago...


It wouldn't be that much less than King Kong.

Personally.  I think $26m is the more likely number.

International is going to have to carry this movie if it wants box office success.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mider T (Mar 22, 2017)

A rare and random mbxx appearance.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2017)

Everyone that posts routinely in this section should feel obligated to support this movie.

You are a regular in the movie section of an anime/manga forum.  This was pretty much made for you.  If you do decide to skip it, then what the hell are you even doing here?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 22, 2017)

Scarjo's skinsuit is going to carry this film


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Everyone that posts routinely in this section should feel obligated to support this movie.
> 
> You are a regular in the movie section of an anime/manga forum.  This was pretty much made for you.  If you do decide to skip it, then what the hell are you even doing here?


Taking movie/comic/show recommendations.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Everyone that posts routinely in this section should feel obligated to support this movie.
> 
> You are a regular in the movie section of an anime/manga forum.  This was pretty much made for you.  If you do decide to skip it, then what the hell are you even doing here?


not watching Hollywood butcher a cinematic masterpiece


----------



## Magic (Mar 23, 2017)

Was really not liking this, then saw the most recent preview trailer. This has potential to be good.


----------



## Pocalypse (Mar 23, 2017)

Already got my tickets booked. GITS is one of my favourite films ever so can't afford to skip it. Bonus of seeing ScarJo in a practically skin tight naked suit also helps.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 23, 2017)

this would have been more interesting if it was released 5 years ago.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2017)

this opening scene tries to have some semblance of philosophical thought, but it comes off as lazy and pretentious, made to be easily digestible by the mainstream audience.

it lacks the deep nuanced cerebral atmosphere of the original film for a more action themed blockbuster.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2017)

I am gonna see it next week. To bad there is no IMAX closer to were I leave.


----------



## Magic (Mar 24, 2017)

The World said:


> this opening scene tries to have some semblance of philosophical thought, but it comes off as lazy and pretentious, made to be easily digestible by the mainstream audience.
> 
> it lacks the deep nuanced cerebral atmosphere of the original film for a more action themed blockbuster.


Are you overly critical because it isn't an exact recreation of the source material?

Come on man.


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2017)

that's not at all what I was trying to convey


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 24, 2017)

Mbxx said:


> Well Folks; you can ask me any questions about the movie. Just saying (...) I've seen it.


how is ScarJo in this ?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Wow.  Critics still aren't allowed to talk about this movie?  It's either bad or the studio is worried that critics will hurt the box office prospects.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 28, 2017)

Dont be Delusional Rukia. 

NO PRESS SCREENINGS means the movie is shit always has always will. 

ScarJo being hot isnt enough to get me to spend my cash.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah, you are probably right.


----------



## Tom Servo (Mar 29, 2017)

Skaddix said:


> Dont be Delusional Rukia.
> 
> NO PRESS SCREENINGS means the movie is shit always has always will.
> 
> ScarJo being hot isnt enough to get me to spend my cash.


Jurassic World didn't and the reviews for that were overall positive.


----------



## GRIMMM (Mar 29, 2017)

Currently sitting at 71% on Rotten Tomatoes. Going to see it this week at some point. I'm looking forward to it in all honesty.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 29, 2017)

Not a flop


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2017)

crazy how you buffoons invest so much into letting critics dictate what's good and what's not.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 29, 2017)

I trust them after their reviews of BvS and SS


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

Money matters a lot more than the ratings.  And some of the box office forecast sites are predicting that this will only bring in about 15m domestic this weekend.  I think that's about half of what Lucy made.  If that is true.  I think it is extremely disappointing.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 29, 2017)

US aint the only big market


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 29, 2017)

71% is a failing mark 

ScarJo should stick to softcore porn

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

It sounds like it isn't terrible.  A big step up from Dragonball evolution.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 29, 2017)

ScarJo as Bulma wouldn't save Dragon Ball Evolution lol


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

I don't ever want to see that POS again.  Super Mario Bros is better and more watchable.


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 29, 2017)

Come on Rukia what doesnt look, good when compared to Dragonball Evolution....

That raises a question what was worse The Last Airbender or Dragonball Evolution?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2017)

I never watched Last Airbender.  I assume that it has to be better.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Skaddix (Mar 30, 2017)

Don't ever watch it. Under any condition.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2017)

Rukia said:


> I never watched Last Airbender.  I assume that it has to be better.


nope


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2017)

this movie gon be wack

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2017)

Any hot chicks in this besides ScarJo?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

Weiss asking the important questions.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 30, 2017)

Warudo says this will be wack; but he thinks Snyder is a genius...

Rukia says to support; but bases quality entirely on the presence of beautiful women...

what the fuck do i do

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Butcher (Mar 30, 2017)

Just watch Stand Alone Complex?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

I have tickets for tonight.  Bad TV night any way.  Hoping for the best.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 30, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Any hot chicks in this besides ScarJo?


If it's just Scarjo, I'll rather watch Power Rangers :/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

Ghost in the Shell will at least have some new trailers attached to it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yasha (Mar 30, 2017)

Weiss said:


> Any hot chicks in this besides ScarJo?





~Gesy~ said:


> If it's just Scarjo, I'll rather watch Power Rangers :/



Just Scarjo

Reactions: Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

I saw it.  It was okay.  I think it's way too animeish for American audiences. I don't think it will do very well here.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2017)

Rental or matinee for sure.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 31, 2017)

You'll hate it more if you know or like the source material.

It's an okay movie, and the visuals can be pretty on point, but the story is incredibly bland despite trying to ape the original and being set in this fantastical cyberpunk future city.  It plays out like some kind of high budget GitS fanfiction, but they just decide to take a bunch of iconic moments and designs and haphazardly shunt them into the movie. 

And I guess Aramaki is a violent Yakuza boss now?  Maybe that was part of Beat's contract.

I also don't know if making Togusa the only Asian actor in the movie aside from Takeshi was some kind of weird joke by the script writers--the same goes for the absolutely, hilariously bad twist at the end.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2017)

Movie was a solid C+ for me, but that's mostly because I was never really a fan of the source material.  I think the uninitiated audience will enjoy it, but it lacks rematch value or lasting presence.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Apr 1, 2017)

Also the mom's Engrish was insufferable.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 2, 2017)

Saw it. It’s a D film at best.

It’s not the worst anime adaption like Dragonball, Avatar level bad but it isn’t the best either.

The visuals (even if I didn’t like the setting, felt too much like Blade Runner and not much of GITS rundown city) and the action were on point. They did the Mikoto vs spider tank scene justice but the characters and story felt lifeless, the philosophy behind the original film wasn’t anywhere to be seen here.

ScarJo was too dull for Motoko. She didn’t have the same authority and ruthlessness that Mikoto had in the anime so I couldn’t give a shit about her trying to regain her memories, which is another thing, the film focuses way too much on this which isn’t even what she’s about in the anime. Her story was just like any other char who can’t remember their identity and wants to find out who they really was before being hamstrung by some evil corp to do their dirty work, far too Bourne-esque and not enough questions being asked on who she is (instead of what she was), what makes her different from others, questioning herself if she was real or not etc

Kuze was downright shit, oh man he was so fucking shit! I would’ve liked the Puppet Master to be in this, an AI program that gained sentience and wanted to feel what mortality was like so he goes through steps to get Mikoto because she’s the only one who’s similar to him but instead I got this punk who’s just out for revenge. He simply didn’t have the presence that the Puppet Master did so he was way too shallow, didn’t give a darn he died lol

Bringing the original GITS scenes like the truck scene, boat scene didn’t work for me either. It felt they were just slapped in to say they’re remaining faithful but it lacked substance. I wish they didn't bring the boat scene because that's such a big scene in the anime, here they do nothing with it. 

The “twist” was also bad. Just go with a Japanese actress ffs…even if it meant changing the entire plot 

So yeah, disappointed by this. It was a missed opportunity.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Saw it. It’s a D film at best.
> 
> It’s not the worst anime adaption like Dragonball, Avatar level bad but it isn’t the best either.
> 
> ...


I think you're disappointed because you were expecting a direct adaptation, which is impossible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2017)

If you're gonna be different, at least be interesting.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 2, 2017)

Mider T said:


> I think you're disappointed because you were expecting a direct adaptation, which is impossible.



Well, GITS is one of my favourite films ever so I had much higher expectations but nah, of course a scene for scene adaption is impossible but I was expecting to see the main thematic elements that made the anime adaption such a thought provoking film. This didn't have that for me. I just found it dull and it lacked the mystery the anime had.


----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 2, 2017)

I saw this today and it was alright, although I am not as critical of it as others due to the anime. I enjoyed the anime for it's philosophical plot, but I knew they could never do something like that for a western "blockbuster" film. I was saddened that it didn't have the Puppet Master in it, but I kind of knew it was going to be based on Major's past from the trailers.

Overall I'd give it 7/10. The visuals were stunning and the way Tokyo/humans/synths looked was excellent. Acting was OK, nothing over the top. I really didn't like the antagonist for the movie though, a bit boring and predictable.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2017)

Anyone else tired of movies putting holograms in every single scene to emphasize how futuristic their worlds are?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 2, 2017)

No.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 2, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Anyone else tired of movies putting holograms in every single scene to emphasize how futuristic their worlds are?



I found the rubbish driver's photograph was ott

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Buskuv (Apr 2, 2017)

Mider T said:


> I think you're disappointed because you were expecting a direct adaptation, which is impossible.



The problem is that they wanted the best of both worlds:

Their much more mundane, coke-swilling, popcorn-shoveling American audience story as well as all the iconic imagery, backstory and scenes from the original movie and from SAC.   They wanted to be both and fell somewhere between the two, despite an obvious amount of effort going into it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 3, 2017)

Well isnt that the problem its extremely hard to do both.

Ghost in the Shell is better as TV. It lets you balance the limited action with the more cerebral analysis.


----------



## Mael (Apr 5, 2017)

This movie made me cry and that was in the bad way.

American movie-makers, PLEASE stop touching Korean and Japanese works.  You fuck it up every time.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 5, 2017)

ScarJo got paid $10 million dollars for Kusanagi's role.

They should ask for their money back.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mael (Apr 5, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> ScarJo got paid $10 million dollars for Kusanagi's role.
> 
> They should ask for their money back.


Am I the only one that finds her absolutely overrated?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 5, 2017)

I don't find her overrated. I just think she was a bad pick for this film 

She's good as Black Widow and did a few good films back in the days. Lost in Translation is prolly her best performance.


----------



## Mael (Apr 5, 2017)

I think she's being overused.  And maybe I just have a very hard time seeing her as an action lady.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 5, 2017)

She gets paid way too much for my liking in these films. $20 million for Avengers? 

Poor Chris Evans who does much more and has a far more important role as Cap (also a bigger fan fav) gets paid $6 million


----------



## Mael (Apr 5, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> She gets paid way too much for my liking in these films. $20 million for Avengers?
> 
> Poor Chris Evans who does much more and has a far more important role as Cap (also a bigger fan fav) gets paid $6 million


Lol wage gap. 

Muh femnmsmssms.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2017)

ScarJo is fine


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 5, 2017)

Mael said:


> This movie made me cry and that was in the bad way.
> 
> American movie-makers, PLEASE stop touching Korean and Japanese works.  You fuck it up every time.



I think they have a better chance of making a good anime movie than japan. I think japan did it once, because I hear good things about kenshin. And I had a lot of fun with gantz : o as a gantz reader, because that's more advent children fan service than anything resembling a workable anime movie.

But everything else is... Gits might be disappointing, but I can't imagine it being better with a japanese studio behind it. An american attack on titan could not be worse than what japan produced, and I'm also expecting death note to be better for being an american netflix movie than a japan production (and than the japan death note movies). Japan are interesting with dramas and a certain kind of horror, but their version of action blockbusters from popular works are usually pretty yikes on almost every conceivable level. In my opinion.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 5, 2017)

Japan cant do high budget action or high-budgets period

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sansa (Apr 5, 2017)

Scarlett Johansson is a fucking idiot 

She says her character had no ethnic identity; so no one should have a problem with her (a white female) portraying her and that she would never attempt to play someone that belongs to a different race.

But she literally just portrayed a Japanese character and was crucified for it. 

There are more than enough young female Asian American actresses that you could pick from to portray Kusanagi yet you choose Scar Jo who is of full white descent and can't look more white even if she tried


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 5, 2017)

10 mil...she got paid with half the opening weekend. LOL


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Anyone else tired of movies putting holograms in every single scene to emphasize how futuristic their worlds are?


As far as Ghost in the Shell was concerned, I was tired of that gimmick after about thirty minutes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 5, 2017)

Bang said:


> Scarlett Johansson is a fucking idiot
> 
> She says her character had no ethnic identity; so no one should have a problem with her (a white female) portraying her and that she would never attempt to play someone that belongs to a different race.
> 
> ...



What's worse is Margot Robbie was supposed to be the original lead...


----------



## Mael (Apr 6, 2017)

Bang said:


> Scarlett Johansson is a fucking idiot
> 
> She says her character had no ethnic identity; so no one should have a problem with her (a white female) portraying her and that she would never attempt to play someone that belongs to a different race.
> 
> ...



You forget. 

She's a white female.  They get away with anything nowadays because muh feminismsmmsms.

I think it's one of two things.  1.  Hollywood is lazy as fuck and can't be fucked to actually find Japanese talent.  2. Hollywood is lazy as fuck and can't even differentiate Asians.  Lee Byung-Hun (Korean) cast to play a Japanese ninja.  Zhang Ziyi (Chinese) cast to play a fucking geisha.



Pocalypse said:


> What's worse is Margot Robbie was supposed to be the original lead...



Margot = 50x hotter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 6, 2017)

Mael said:


> This movie made me cry and that was in the bad way.
> 
> American movie-makers, PLEASE stop touching Korean and Japanese works.  You fuck it up every time.


Edge of Tomorrow was pretty fucking awesome tho



Pocalypse said:


> She gets paid way too much for my liking in these films. $20 million for Avengers?
> 
> Poor Chris Evans who does much more and has a far more important role as Cap (also a bigger fan fav) gets paid $6 million


i refuse to believe this injustice.


----------



## Mael (Apr 6, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> Edge of Tomorrow was pretty fucking awesome tho
> 
> 
> i refuse to believe this injustice.


Hmm, you have a point there, but ew Tom Cruise.


----------



## The World (Apr 6, 2017)

Scarjo is a mediocre actress

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 6, 2017)

Deservedly so, the film's flopping real hard in the box office department too against their $110 million budget.

Apparently they gonna lose 60 million


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2017)

they should have went with that japanese chick from Cloud Atlas. 

ScarJo, J.Lawrence and Amy Adams are cancer


----------



## Mael (Apr 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> they should have went with that japanese chick from Cloud Atlas.
> 
> ScarJo, J.Lawrence and Amy Adams are cancer


Cancer is a bit harsh, but I do think they're incredibly overrated, ESPECIALLY Jennifer Lawrence who has this constant stupid face about her.  Yes I don't like the Hunger Games, at all, but there's just something about her like Emma Watson that screams this smarmy, entitled white woman feminism that makes me realize she's not only not that talented but also kind of a bitch.

Amy Adams just has the rotten luck of not being cast correctly.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 6, 2017)

I don't even see any kind of talent from J.Lawrence. 

she won an oscar because of the fappening


----------



## Mael (Apr 6, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> I don't even see any kind of talent from J.Lawrence.
> 
> she won an oscar because of the fappening


She reminds me of Kristen Stewart...same face actress.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Apr 7, 2017)

Gonna watch this movie tomorrow 



Weiss said:


> Japan cant do high budget action or high-budgets period


This.

They can pull some movie off but overall their movie budget is terrible.

Like Attack on Titan, it sucked so hard ck




Vongola King said:


> Edge of Tomorrow was pretty fucking awesome tho


yeah the best adaption so far.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2017)

Mael said:


> You forget.
> 
> She's a white female.  They get away with anything nowadays because muh feminismsmmsms.
> 
> ...



To be fair, even minorities (in America) generally don't care about this. When people whined about a brit playing an African American in "Get Out", they suffered a backlash far more intense than the actual casting choice. Guys like John Leguizamo and Benicio del Toro are fine with playing Colombians, etc. It's why nobody cares when a white American is cast as a German...I've only heard major complaints from other countries. Example: Germans complained about Tom Cruise being cast in "Valkyrie", but only for his religious beliefs. I do recall Japanese complaining about Zhang Yiyi being cast in "Memoirs of a Geisha", but those countries have never been particularly friendly towards each-other. 

On the other hand, there is a video on youtube where a bunch of random Japanese people are asked about white washing and the majority didn't care, for it made sense to them that an American movie would have a cast that reflected its own people. It's also why no one complained when those shitty "Attack on Titan" movies did the opposite and cast Japanese actors in (presumably white) roles, because it's a Japanese production. 

Whoops, went on a rant there. lol.



Pocalypse said:


> Kuze was downright shit, oh man he was so fucking shit! I would’ve liked the Puppet Master to be in this, an AI program that gained sentience and wanted to feel what mortality was like so he goes through steps to get Mikoto because she’s the only one who’s similar to him but instead I got this punk who’s just out for revenge. He simply didn’t have the presence that the Puppet Master did so he was way too shallow, didn’t give a darn he died lol



Kuze was the best part in terms of characterizations (for me). I'm not that familiar with the source material (I barely remember the movie), so I get why someone might dislike the changes, but I thought he had presence and they built up to him pretty well...and then kind of f@cked up with the underwhelming reveal. The actor kept me attention though and the tragedy surrounding him was a little more effective than the Major's dilemma. Once the new villain took over, I grew bored because he was so unapologetically bland. 

As much as I hate to say it, Takashi Kitano was probably the worst part of the movie. His character speaking Japanese didn't make any sense (the reason is obviously Kitano doesn't speak fluent English) and even worse, he just looks bored, confused and unhappy to even be there. He is a great actor with a compelling screen presence, but he never showcases any emotion and mumbles his lines without any effort. The scene where he says he has to go to the Prime Minister because the villain must be stopped was so badly acted that I assumed there would be a reveal that he was the bad guy all along.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2017)

Jake CENA said:


> ... Amy Adams are cancer


Someone didn't see _Arrival _or _Nocturnal Animals._


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 7, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Someone didn't see _Arrival _or _Nocturnal Animals._



get the fuck outta here with that mainstream overhype bullshit 

i already gave a summary for both of those films with amy adam's shitty acting in the other thread


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2017)

Mael said:


> She reminds me of Kristen Stewart...same face actress.


Kristen Stewart is a much better actress tbh.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 7, 2017)

Stunna said:


> You're dumb.



i can re-enact all of her scenes and will still do a pretty convincing job. 

amy lying on bed and reading a book for 90% of the film is considered good acting? omg!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2017)

Stunna said:


> You're dumb.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 8, 2017)

Saw this yesterday.

Despite them borrowing numerous visuals from the anime film, the plot is neither that of the manga nor the anime. 

Instead it feels like a remake of RoboCop set in the GITS world.


----------



## Mael (Apr 10, 2017)

Stunna said:


> Someone didn't see _Arrival _or _Nocturnal Animals._


She was decent in About Time too despite the sappiness. 

That being said, this movie is still an abortion.  Stop fucking with good things and think creatively, Hollywood.  Jesus, you can do it for animated films but why not this?


----------



## The World (Apr 10, 2017)

why is this bullshit stickied at the top?

fuck off mbxx

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 10, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 11, 2017)

I saw this in a mainland theater in Xi'an, and as it turned out it was dubbed into Chinese.

But that was...kind of ok, because the plot takes place in Hong Kong. So maybe Motoko and Batou speak the local language?

(In the manga, "Newport City" 新港城 was located in Japan, but the anime film changed it to being a future version of Hong Kong 香港, because the director thought the atmosphere here fit the tone of the story better than any Japanese city. The kanji for "port" 港 happens to be an abbreviation for Hong Kong, so the city's could be re-interpreted as "New HK City").


----------



## Saishin (Apr 13, 2017)

Is this movie any good?


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 13, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Is this movie any good?



It's an average science fiction film. Good, but not fantastic.

The visuals are neat, but the story pretty clichéd.

As I wrote earlier, instead of adopting the plot of the manga or the anime (both of which are slightly different from each other), they made up an entirely new story that is more like Robocop than Ghost in the Shell, but which features the Ghost in the Shell characters and setting. Some memorable scenes from the anime film, like the garbage truck chase and battle against the tank, are in this movie as well but have been given different contexts that in the source material.

I'd say the live-action Motoko is at an earlier stage of character development than her anime or especially manga incarnations. The whole plot of the live-action movie revolves around Motoko coming to terms with being a cyborg, while in the anime she had essentially already accepted what she was before the movie even starts, although she broods about it from time to time. The original manga Motoko isn't really that philosophical at all, to be honest. She seems perfectly fine with her place in the universe, at least until meeting the Puppet Master.

I think I read on Wiki that for the anime film they intentionally drew Motoko as an adult woman in maybe her early 30's, because her personality isn't really that of a confused teenager trying to figure out who she is. She's an elite professional who is never distracted while working, but who gets philosophical while sharing an after-work beer with a male coworker who has a crush on her.

Whether or not any of that is a problem depends on how attached you are to manga/anime.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Saishin (Apr 13, 2017)

@mr_shadow Thanks for the explanation.Well I'm not a big fan of the anime/manga although I saw the first anime film but I wasn't very impressed probably just not my kind of story and characters,since you said that this movie is avarage I don't think I'll watch it any time soon.


----------



## Dayscanor (Apr 14, 2017)

Glad this flopped, that means no sequel, yay.

Unless they're masochists.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 15, 2017)

To calculate net profits you're apparently supposed to take a movie's production budget x2, to account for marketing and distribution.

So if GITS production budget was $110 million,

Then the total investment was $220 million,

Meaning that with a worldwide gross of $131 million,

It is a $89 million loss.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 15, 2017)

As someone who hasn't watched the movie, if you thought this would be anything > a 7/10 at best you might need to reconsider your life.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2017)

NoticemeEscanorsenpai said:


> Glad this flopped, that means no sequel, yay.
> 
> Unless they're masochists.


This flopping isn't a good thing, we want anime adaptations to succeed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Apr 15, 2017)

Mider T said:


> This flopping isn't a good thing, we want anime adaptations to succeed.


Not at the price of butchering the original material.Which they pretty much did.

If they were going for an homage to the first movie, then they should have gone all the way, and not just pay a visual homage to it. Meaning they should have went for the same story, even if they end up watering down the philosophical aspects. But nope they had to pick some pretty generic Hollywood type of story, like Corporates are evil. Meh.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 15, 2017)

Even the international market hasn't helped the film and basically said fuck you to it, that's how awful this film is. 

I hope Hollywood never ever touches something like Monster. I couldn't for the life of me trust them to do justice to Johan Liebert


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 15, 2017)

I think the 46% Rotten Tomatoes score is a bit harsh though.

I'd give it more like 70%.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 15, 2017)

NoticemeEscanorsenpai said:


> Not at the price of butchering the original material.Which they pretty much did.


Like I mentioned earlier, I thought the TV series was pretty boring to begin with, but there is no way they had time to adapt all of that or the movie or the manga.


----------



## Dayscanor (Apr 15, 2017)

Mider T said:


> Like I mentioned earlier, I thought the TV series was pretty boring to begin with, but there is no way they had time to adapt all of that or the movie or the manga.


Untrue, they could have easily adapted the original GITS movie, without trying to come up with some BS background to the Major and how they stole her life. She chose to become a cyborg, as explained in GITS SAC 2 after she and Kuze were the only survivors in an accident.They could have introduced her while dealing with the Puppet Master (Project 2501) then have another movie that is centered on her and Kuze and her decision to leave Section 9.
They even went to a certain length to justify their whitewashing, wtf.
The truth is they had a lot of material to work with, and they went for the most generic story that you can come up with about cyborgs. Even if they don't go very deep into the philosophical aspects, they could certainly address the issue of humans and machines being ultimately the same, that there's no ghost, or soul as explained in the Ghost in the Machine, which GITS is obviously based on.
Either way if this is the best they can come up with, then they should just give up trying to adapt manga or anime, especially those who have a rather prominent philosophical aspect. No point trying to defend what they did, they could have went different ways about it, but they chose the easy route instead.In other words, generic sci-fi  action flick.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 15, 2017)

I think the only hollywood adaption I'm still curious about is Evangelion, but that's just because of the giant robot and monster effects. Who watches an anime series or reads a manga series and thinks, _This would be so much better if it was only 90 minutes long and with real people.
_
TV series, on the other hand... I'm rooting for death note to succeed (and be good) more than gits.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 15, 2017)

Just watched the movie.

Visuals are the only thing I can say that is good about the live-action adaptation.

Everything else is frustrating.



Bang said:


> Scarlett Johansson is a fucking idiot
> 
> She says her character had no ethnic identity; so no one should have a problem with her (a white female) portraying her and that she would never attempt to play someone that belongs to a different race.
> 
> But *she literally just portrayed a Japanese character* and was crucified for it.



This.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 15, 2017)

Maybe if they didn't white wash the main character, don't give that fucking crap about she's an android, I could have handled a mix actor. ScarJo can't carry a movie not even MCU gave her a Solo Widow movie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 16, 2017)

Even putting aside the white casting in a Japanese story & world issue, the film as both adaptation and movie has its significant issues.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 16, 2017)

They are adapting storylines from some complex anime and forcing them into a single movie which is why they are failing.

It must be planed out as an expanded universe.
For example if I were adapt an anime I would do a Gundam, I wouldn't adapt any of the animated series I would just use the franchise name and make the movie it's own universe with a new Gundam story. But I wouldn't force so much themes into a single movie expand it so the viewers can digest what they're watching.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 16, 2017)

Even putting aside its issues of adapting the source material --

Watching the live-action film by itself, judging it by itself -- I felt exasperated and wanting with its thematic material. Nothing necessarily new, or explored well enough. All shell, little substance for a ghost to really sink my teeth in and engage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 16, 2017)

overwhelming fail!


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 17, 2017)

I don't care if the movie was awful (and it was) but dammit Weta did their best with the visuals


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 24, 2017)

Finally finished reading the manga!

Part 1 was great.

Part 1.5 was acceptable.

Part 2 was an incoherent technobabble mess.

But crucially the first anime movie is MUCH better than the part 1 manga it's based on. Director Mamoru Oshii is a greater genius than mangaka Masamune Shirow.

Gonna watch Stand Alone Complex now.


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 25, 2017)

Pocalypse said:


> Even the international market hasn't helped the film and basically said fuck you to it, that's how awful this film is.
> 
> I hope Hollywood never ever touches something like Monster. I couldn't for the life of me trust them to do justice to Johan Liebert


monster would be among if not the easiest manga to adapt ever. like even waaay easier than death note. it's literally just a straightforward psychological mystery thriller with none of the usual weird otherworldly supernatural/sci-fi anime elements. if hollywood even managed to fuck that up then there truly is no hope.


----------



## Pocalypse (Apr 25, 2017)

Vongola King said:


> monster would be among if not the easiest manga to adapt ever. like even waaay easier than death note. it's literally just a straightforward psychological mystery thriller with none of the usual weird otherworldly supernatural/sci-fi anime elements. if hollywood even managed to fuck that up then there truly is no hope.



Monster is easy to adapt cuz it doesn't have any anime-ish elements yeah but I don't trust Hollywood with certain characters from the show, especially Johan's character. They'd make him into a typical action villain with a happily ever after ending 

Can't be fucking up one of the best villains ever in manga/anime history with hollywood bs. 

I was heavily interested to GRRM's Monster with HBO though but that shit disappeared into the wind.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 26, 2017)

Stand Alone Complex looking great so far.

Tonally I think it's the closest to the (part 1) manga out of any adaptation I've seen.

I might still end up favoring the 1995 movie, though. I'm not sure I really like the "whackier" elements of Shirow's original manga; like the comic relief robots. 

So far they're mostly harmless and occasionally get a giggle out of me, but I think the dead-serious style of Ishii's movie was more appropriate to the story.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amol (May 7, 2017)

Just saw it.
It was average.
I don't have as much negative critic as many here though. Maybe because I haven't watched source material.
I like the setting of film. Origin movies can be tricky.  I honestly believe that sequel would be much better than original one in this case as origin and setting has already been established.
Oh well that is assuming it gets a sequel in the first place of course.


----------



## The World (Jul 20, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> I don't care if the movie was awful (and it was) but dammit Weta did their best with the visuals


lol I just saw it. no they didn't it

Tank at the end looked especially terrible and the movie stank of awful looking CGI backdrop with weird blue hue

Movie was trying to copy Blade Runner and Minority Report so hard. While using Robocop as the plot backdrop, except it made sense in robocop..........since, ya know.........he was an actual fucking cop. Instead of a homeless fucking bum.

passable movie. terrible acting by Scarjo. shit adaptation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 20, 2017)

Michael Pitt, who needs to be in more films, and WETA's work, are the best things about this film.

I've said it before, for 70-minutes, a very good film is struggling to come out, but by the time it devolves into a derivative rehash of the original 'RoboCop', it becomes an absolute shit show.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 20, 2017)

'Twas pretty mediocre, but my expectations weren't really that high. It's for the American audience, I wouldn't and shouldn't expect anything more.

Scarjo was a... rather poor choice, though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 20, 2017)

fell asleep through out the movie. i don't even understand what the fuck is going on with all those stupid engrish accents


----------



## The World (Jul 21, 2017)

Trinity said:


> 'Twas pretty mediocre, but my expectations weren't really that high. It's for the American audience, I wouldn't and shouldn't expect anything more.
> 
> Scarjo was a... rather poor choice, though.


She was neither confident nor commanding as the Major. Looked like she was dazed and confused throughout most of it, which only makes the audience just as confused and bored.

Also what was with everyone calling her Major instead of her name? and the consent thing


----------



## dr_shadow (Jul 23, 2017)

The World said:


> She was neither confident nor commanding as the Major.



This is btw one of the things the 1995 anime film changed from the manga.

In the manga Motoko is approximately in her mid-20's and has a somewhat wackier personality. But for the movie adaptation they aged her about 10 years so that she's now maybe in her early 30's and a mature, confident _woman_ rather than a giggly schoolgirl.

In the most simple officer hierarchy (i.e. ignoring sub-ranks) "major" is the third-highest officer title, behind only "colonel" and "general". So someone of that rank should have seen their fair share of action and be a bit jaded. They shouldn't act like they just got out of the academy.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> This is btw one of the things the 1995 anime film changed from the manga.
> 
> In the manga Motoko is approximately in her mid-20's and has a somewhat wackier personality. But for the movie adaptation they aged her about 10 years so that she's now maybe in her early 30's and a mature, confident _woman_ rather than a giggly schoolgirl.
> 
> In the most simple officer hierarchy (i.e. ignoring sub-ranks) "major" is the third-highest officer title, behind only "colonel" and "general". So someone of that rank should have seen their fair share of action and be a bit jaded. They shouldn't act like they just got out of the academy.


I only meant her comrades/friends and people in Section 9 call her Major. Everyone in this movie was calling her Major instead. Even scientists and businessmen.


----------

